# show us your pedalboards!



## thetragichero

here's mine, minus the two button marshall switch (goes in lower right)






the two delays and switchblade go in the fx loop
the switchblade bypasses the delays, so i can make a loop on the sly and BAM it's on with the stomp of a switch!

edit: guitar goes into danelectro tune-o-matic (which i use just for the buffer, since i have a rackmount tuner), hardwire tube overdrive, and homebrew ampeg scrambler -> jfet boost, then into the amp
fx loop: dd-3 (and switchblade) to hardwire digital delay (set as a looper) to switchblade, back to fx loop in


----------



## jvm210guy

The dd-3 is a great delay! I went nuts not too long ago and started switching out all my boss pedals for "boutique" analog pedals. I really wish I hung on to the boss delay and flanger....


----------



## lespaul339

Heres mine:






It's powered by a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2+ power supply.

signal as follows:

Guitar into

MXR Classic 108 Fuzz
Boss Tuner
Wah
Rotovibe
Boss Chorus Ensemble
Fulltone PlimSoul
MXR EVH Phase 90
Radial Bones ABY
The Tech 21 Boost D.L.A. is ran through my amps effects loop.


----------



## V-man

I need to update this pic. This is about 90% accurate right now. My Tim is coming this month and will probably replace the RAT. That's fine though because I am going to build a "Classic Thrash" board with a handful of the classic candidates, which would include the RAT











I hate posting this one, because two finishing pedals are en route, so we'll call this a teaser for my "All-MXR board" at the office. This consists of a KFK Q-Zone, '81 Vintage Distortion +, M108 10-Band EQ, '75 Custom Shop Reissue Phase 45, M117 EVH Flanger, and 2 others (any guesses?). The board has/will have Vintage, Vintage Reissue, Sig series, new offerings, and classic faves.


----------



## thetragichero

+1 for thrash board
and for making these from what look like bookcase shelves... as you can see from mine, it was scraps from the top of the desk i put together for my computer


----------



## V-man

Actually the top pedalboard was a custom built board by yours truly out of MDF and velcro with an expression pedal bay 2 angled levels, and clearance holes for wires. 

Here's two ancient pictures of Silverlips back in 09 when I built her










The MXR board is a single slate of MDF primed and painted, but I am going to use a bigger one I have already painted to accomodate the two additional pedals. I had a 20" aquarium hood that I used to cover the Dunlop Brick and tuck the wires, but I will probably angle the board with some angled supports and tuck the brick under it when I finalize things.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall




----------



## dualampman

my pedal train pro with lots of ear candy


----------



## blues_n_cues

what board??? 
2 slabs of ducttape on each side & everything goes back into the storage drawer afterwards.
1 less thing to carry.










and now





alesis midiverb 2-rythym & lead delays,verb 3 for chorus only right now,vox 847 wah,mxr dist+ for 70's & 80's gain,sd-1 for clean boost or higher gain.

i still need a midi preset switcher for the delays & chorus.then maybe i'll get a board. i need a fuckin' roadie first.lol


----------



## Moose Lewis

http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/170-whats-your-pedalboard-10.html#post347664

Except the MXR Classic distortion that's looped through the Harmonyman has been replaced by a Wampler Plextortion. There's also an ABY box not shown on the board.


----------



## matt3310

mine!


----------



## V-man

One arrived yesterday... one left (en route) to complete the MXR board.







My “Age of Thrash" board covering most of the boxes that powered Metal/Thrash from 1981-1991... from R to L:

1. 1981 MXR Distortion +
2. 1982 T.C. Electronics Booster+ Line Driver (BLD)
3. 1990s era Soundtank ST5 (TS-9 clone... good enough to keep me from getting a RI)
4. Proco RAT '85 Whiteface Reissue
5. 1990 early SN DOD Thrashmaster
6. Boss Metal Zone (killing tone since 1991)


----------



## blues_n_cues

that mustard mxr is worth a few. a 2204 & les paul love that box.. it was meant to be.

ozzy- Mr. crowley, judas priest heading out to the highway,
iron maiden 22 acacia avenue,def leppard - wasted or rock brigade....ah it's all right there......styx- suite madame blue, april wine-sign of the gypsy queen,
triumph-street fighter,Kiss- B lack Diamond- yup,, it's all there...


----------



## V-man

blues_n_cues said:


> that mustard mxr is worth a few. a 2204 & les paul love that box.. it was meant to be.
> 
> ozzy- Mr. crowley, judas priest heading out to the highway,
> iron maiden 22 acacia avenue,def leppard - wasted or rock brigade....ah it's all right there......styx- suite madame blue, april wine-sign of the gypsy queen,
> triumph-street fighter,Kiss- B lack Diamond- yup,, it's all there...








Came w. Orig box, warranty and receipt. Bottom cover had unblemished paint under the crumbling pad I removed (& replaced w velcro). Doesn't sound half-bad in front of a 1959RR doing Screaming for Vengeance, Revelation, & Phantom of the Opera either.


----------



## Username2

Here is mine


----------



## blues_n_cues

V-man said:


> Came w. Orig box, warranty and receipt. Bottom cover had unblemished paint under the crumbling pad I removed (& replaced w velcro). Doesn't sound half-bad in front of a 1959RR doing Screaming for Vengeance, Revelation, & Phantom of the Opera either.



i knew it would sound awesome. if you open it up- on the pots it'll havfe a code which will tell you eactly what year it was made. if ya can gat pics i'll tell you. try playing suicide solution live version- i bet yer spot on.


----------



## Jason77

i posted this in another thread but here it is:






i made the board myself last year. there's a top part that attaches to the break-away hinges and the two latches in the front. i have neutrik locking jacks on each side so that, if a cord accidentally gets ripped out, its out of the board and not a pedal. the blue chorus is a the latest acquisition, which is why its not plugged in. i'm going to add another jack for the effects loop and run the delay, flanger and chorus through that.

the board itself is hinged to access the PP2 and wires underneath:


----------



## zachman




----------



## Imnoone

V-man said:


> Actually the top pedalboard was a custom built board by yours truly out of MDF and velcro with an expression pedal bay 2 angled levels, and clearance holes for wires.
> 
> Here's two ancient pictures of Silverlips back in 09 when I built her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MXR board is a single slate of MDF primed and painted, but I am going to use a bigger one I have already painted to accomodate the two additional pedals. I had a 20" aquarium hood that I used to cover the Dunlop Brick and tuck the wires, but I will probably angle the board with some angled supports and tuck the brick under it when I finalize things.


 You're pedalboard has a stripper pole!


----------



## FlyingVMan

My pedalboard amounts to a Korg Pitchblack tuner. Korg>wireless(all sits on top of my Krank Chadwick One head) on a 80's 1960A cab with a pair of V-30's and a pair of GH-12 80's. I crank the head and rice my volume and tone controls all night. If I need an onrush of treble I pull out my Esquire.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

zachman said:


>



All your shit still blows my mind !!!!! 
Super Cool ........and LOUD i bet !!!!!


----------



## renips




----------



## JCarno

Just put this together yesterday.


----------



## dread1

Jason77 said:


> i posted this in another thread but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made the board myself last year. there's a top part that attaches to the break-away hinges and the two latches in the front. i have neutrik locking jacks on each side so that, if a cord accidentally gets ripped out, its out of the board and not a pedal. the blue chorus is a the latest acquisition, which is why its not plugged in. i'm going to add another jack for the effects loop and run the delay, flanger and chorus through that.
> 
> the board itself is hinged to access the PP2 and wires underneath:



That's nice! You should sell them!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

dread1 said:


> That's nice! You should sell them!



+1 I would be interested in a board like that! I have the Pedaltrain now, but if I wouldn't have bought that one, I'd be looking for something like that.


----------



## voodoo.child

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m580/andyfoes/58e1bd6e.jpg


----------



## Grenade

Anyone here ever try a Behringer PB600? $99.00 sounds good to me for a powered board. I only have three pedals and an amp switch but I hate half dead batteries.


----------



## tone seaker

Here is mine I have moved the TS9 between the wha and deja vibe and added a korg pitch back tunner


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Grenade said:


> Anyone here ever try a Behringer PB600? $99.00 sounds good to me for a powered board. I only have three pedals and an amp switch but I hate half dead batteries.



If you have boss size pedals try a boss pedalboard (there is one that is made for only three pedals. It's cheaper and better than the Behringer I think, and really the power supply in any of those boards isn't very good.


----------



## brandoz28

Grenade said:


> Anyone here ever try a Behringer PB600? $99.00 sounds good to me for a powered board. I only have three pedals and an amp switch but I hate half dead batteries.



Check out the gator pedal board. Its only a couple bucks more than that one and has a gigbag and a power supply With both 9v and 18v output.


----------



## thetragichero

moved things around so i can fit the xxx switch if i desire






also looks like i have room for a reverb pedal.... any suggestions? it'll be in the loop, so i'm not concerned about true bypass vs buffered bypass


----------



## diesect20022000

i've got 2 decimators,2 bad mokey's and a nova repeater for big ones but, mostly just one decimator,one bad mokey and one nova repeater.


----------



## AlisterHag

Pretty simple here. 

Boss TU3 > Spaceman Effects Dual Fuzz > Kingsley Jester OD > T-Rex Tonebug Reverb > Spaceman Effects Harmonic Boost


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

Somewhere between homemade and well-made is my DIY Garage Special:
Pedalboard & Wah





Pedalboard covered




I'm think of ditching the VP to make room for the wah and maybe squeeze the boost on there somewhere, but usually if I don't want to lug the whole thing around, those are the only pedals I bring, so it may be best to keep them separate. Plus I much prefer the wah pedal on the floor. It just feels more comfortable. When I'm not using them, they store in an old green ammo can that I use for slides, picks, strap, cords, etc... so they're still pretty safe. 
Chain: LP/Strat>RMC4 Picture Wah>Analogman Beano Boost>Fulltone MDV2>Voodoo Lab Tremolo>Fulldrive 2 w/ MOSFET>Ernie Ball volume pedal (for muting only, which is why I may ditch it) with TU-2 coming from "Tuner" jack>JCM800 4104
I may add an Analogman Mini-Chorus someday. Otherwise, shit... I think I'm done.


----------



## eljeffebrown




----------



## Frankie

Mine's simple and to the point.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Frankie, when I moved from George L's To Planet Waves (equivalent) My tone exploded!, just sayin'


----------



## Frankie

Lord knows I'll have extra cable...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Marshall & Moonshine said:


> Somewhere between homemade and well-made is my DIY Garage Special:
> Pedalboard & Wah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedalboard covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm think of ditching the VP to make room for the wah and maybe squeeze the boost on there somewhere, but usually if I don't want to lug the whole thing around, those are the only pedals I bring, so it may be best to keep them separate. Plus I much prefer the wah pedal on the floor. It just feels more comfortable. When I'm not using them, they store in an old green ammo can that I use for slides, picks, strap, cords, etc... so they're still pretty safe.
> Chain: LP/Strat>RMC4 Picture Wah>Analogman Beano Boost>Fulltone MDV2>Voodoo Lab Tremolo>Fulldrive 2 w/ MOSFET>Ernie Ball volume pedal (for muting only, which is why I may ditch it) with TU-2 coming from "Tuner" jack>JCM800 4104
> I may add an Analogman Mini-Chorus someday. Otherwise, shit... I think I'm done.







Looks pretty good !!!

Question : Is there room underneath to mount your pedal power unit , this would free up some space on top etc ...


----------



## zachman

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> All your shit still blows my mind !!!!!
> Super Cool ........and LOUD i bet !!!!!



Thanks... It still blows my mind too! It definitely CAN get really loud, but I don't usually play loud, unless doing an outdoor festival gig, and even then--not too loud, or my ears become fatigued.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

You must get some crazy looks from the road crews when you load in as the " opening " act !! 

WTF !!!!!! ha !


----------



## zachman

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> You must get some crazy looks from the road crews when you load in as the " opening " act !!
> 
> WTF !!!!!! ha !



In the 2+ years I've been w/ that band, we've always been the headlining act, and fortunate enough to be the ones in a position to hire the "Opening" acts, road crew, sound, stage and lighting. 

2009











2011





















Re: The looks from the crew--They love it, because it means they get paid.

fwiw, that isn't all of my gear, and I have and use other gear for other occasions. Sometimes it's just an acoustic guitar, or a combo and some pedals, etc... It's all a case by case basis--re: the rig I may choose for a show or a studio gig. 

ALL gear, are mere tools-- to do a job. That job is to make music and/or entertain. It goes without saying, that a hobbyist player, weekend warrior, full-time club player, studio player and a touring player, not to mention their particular genres requirements-- will have VERY different gear requirements, and preferences. 

That being said-- anything worth doing is worth doing well, so I always advocate using the best gear one can-- appropriate for the job at hand.


----------



## dcooper830

I have a huge pedal collection and quite a bit of rack gear, but this is the setup I've been using the last 6 months or so:


----------



## SoloDallas




----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Looks pretty good !!!
> 
> Question : Is there room underneath to mount your pedal power unit , this would free up some space on top etc ...



Yeah, i probably could, but right now i really like the idea of everything being enclosed when i put the cover on. I may have to drop it below decks if/when i get a chorus or something. But if i boot the vp theres room for another pedal plus an olympic size pool.


----------



## Derek S

I don't have an actual board as I don't gig, so the floor is it for now...


----------



## bloosman1

For my analog set up, I use (usually) a Dunlop univibe to a gigadelay in the loop and a ernie ball volume pedal to a Vox wah to a Fulltone fulldrive (for boost only) to the front of the amp. My tuner is a TU12 split off of the volume pedal. all mounted on a furman board.


----------



## Gtrman58

My current set-up minus a MXR Dyna comp. I am in the hunt for some new toys so I'll probably dump a few...


----------



## tone seaker

Here is the updated pedal board the way it is now. Guitar-Vox V846wha-TS9 tubescreamer-Korg pitch back tunner-Deja vibe ll-amp


----------



## AlisterHag




----------



## rockinr0ll

I'm down to a DS-1 and Neo Clone. Damn I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Looks nice !!!!!!


----------



## joe web

just finished my first real pedalboard. normally all my gear is in the big rack-case rig incl. the amp and it is controlled by a rocktron all access.
but as i got the JCM800 a few weeks ago, i didn´t liked the sound with those multi-fx unites and this was the reason for me to build a pedalboard.

the board itself costs me about 20.- euros (wood, alu-profil, velcro) but it carries a value of about 700.- euros. 











the signal runs: guitar, wah, tuner, overdrive, flanger, phaser, amp input, amp send, delay, linedriver/booster, amp return, 4x12" cabinet
the little hammond chassis on the left is my selfmade footswitch for channelswitching of the 2205. i don´t use the reverb of the amp, so i only put on toggle in there for the channels.


----------



## acidvoodoo




----------



## AdamR

I just spent hours redoing my board, Ill snap some pictures soon but I probably should have tried the eq through the loop before I set my board up that way. I sounded much better through the front.


----------



## woodddj

having four distortion pedals gives me multi tones to choose from. im useing the zoom gn1 for a tuner only. im waiting on a good deal in a tu-2. so if anyone got one at a decent price, i might be interested. i have a mxr 6 band eq, but it sets on top of my head cause its the only thing that goes thru the loop. i made the board out of scrap plywood...cant see spending the money on what a pedal board cost, so ive saved a ton of money. my chain will only power 5 pedals, so the ds-1 is battery powered. i mostly just use it as a boost.


----------



## AdamR

Heres mine. Top row goes through the loop.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall




----------



## telemarshall

Here's my current board, but just got a second pedalboard yesterday (a Pedaltrain Jr.) for smaller gigs and quick jams. Will be setting this more minimal Pedaltrain up tonight.


----------



## richieG

zachman said:


> Thanks... It still blows my mind too! It definitely CAN get really loud, but I don't usually play loud, unless doing an outdoor festival gig, and even then--not too loud, or my ears become fatigued.



Man that looks like an awesome working rig.

Question is that's ok........

Howndo you manage the volume levels on the patch changes? What I mean is, settings always seem to be evolving, and constant tweaks are required. 

It was the bane of my existence back in the 90s. In would get everything as I liked it, but found using a rack live to be a real pain. I found The more stuff you run the more tweaking and fine tuning is required. One thing impacts the whole rig.

Do you just run volume pedals or are you lucky enough to have a tech for the tedious changes?

In the end I gave up up just went back to dirt pedals and a me5 for modulation stuff.


----------



## AdamR

Mine Top row goes through the loop and Ive since removed the Boss OD.


----------



## scat7s

guit/tuner/modded sparkle drive/channel splitter 1

modded crybaby/tube screamer/homemade MXR phase 90/homemade spring reverb SS/modded epiphone valve standard 20w tube amp

channel splitter 2

volume pedal/homemade xotic RC booster/marshall JTM60/digitech delay parallel loop/BBE sonic maximizer serial loop


----------



## dptone5

Finally got a good shot of the pedalboard. The FX loop starts with the Super Chorus -> Carbon Copy -> Mr. Springgy -> Monte Allum's modded Boss GE-7. Use one power supply!!


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Just got my first pedalboard to mount these to on Christmas - a Pedaltrain Mini platinum edition from Guitar Center. I have room for two more pedals, probably a chorus and delay, either store bought or future self-DIY like my other two. The cable that goes from the overdrive out to the NS2 return is 3' with the extra slack looped inside the back channel/rail gap. A 1' cable (not shown) will go from the NS2 output to the next pedal on the other side of the overdrive and so on. Please give me some tips on how to keep this neat and tidy. The board is powered with a Visual Sound 1 Spot (no hum) combo pack with a multi-plug 8 cable and the unused ones are capped to protect against shorts.


----------



## dixie hustler

Heres my board. Pedal Train boaed, Voodoo Lab +2, all Monster Cables with a few toys thrown in. Love MXR.


----------



## rads

Steve Mavronis said:


>


i want that kinda pedalboard for gigging with my amp
:Ohno::Ohno:

Anyway, I finally built a mini pedalboard for a gig where i cannot bring my amp.
it's a mini pedalboard, 35x20 cm, it meant to be portable...
And all pedals are DIY pedal.





from guitar :
- phase 90 clone with depth mod, vintage/modern selector (yellow pedal)
- Plexiclone (a carl martin plexitone clone with mod)
- rebote 2.5 digital delay, 3 knob pedal on the middle of top row
- deluxe micro man, a simplified/miniaturized 4xMN3008 analog delay from freestompboxes.org
- porkbarrel chorus (CE-2 with mod) from madbeanpedals' layout (madbeanpedals.com/projects/index.html)
to a clean amp..

Since Deluxe micro man and plexiclone are using 18v, i make a simple 18v splitter with 9v voltage regulator (black box on top row, the right one). Left outputs are 9volts, and the right are 18volts.
No daisy chain...since daisy chain is not as tidy as this..


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

rads said:


> i want that kinda pedalboard for gigging with my amp
> :Ohno::Ohno:
> 
> Anyway, I finally built a mini pedalboard for a gig where i cannot bring my amp.
> it's a mini pedalboard, 35x20 cm, it meant to be portable...
> And all pedals are DIY pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from guitar :
> - phase 90 clone with depth mod, vintage/modern selector (yellow pedal)
> - Plexiclone (a carl martin plexitone clone with mod)
> - rebote 2.5 digital delay, 3 knob pedal on the middle of top row
> - deluxe micro man, a simplified/miniaturized 4xMN3008 analog delay from freestompboxes.org
> - porkbarrel chorus (CE-2 with mod) from madbeanpedals' layout (madbeanpedals.com/projects/index.html)
> to a clean amp..
> 
> Since Deluxe micro man and plexiclone are using 18v, i make a simple 18v splitter with 9v voltage regulator (black box on top row, the right one). Left outputs are 9volts, and the right are 18volts.
> No daisy chain...since daisy chain is not as tidy as this..



Just wondering, why are your pedals in such a wierd order?


----------



## elcid

Here's the current board


----------



## rads

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Just wondering, why are your pedals in such a wierd order?



Sorry, I don't get you.
wierd order?
is it the placement? 
placement is due to small board i had.

or signal chain order?
signal chain is from guitar -> phase -> plexiclone -> rebote delay -> DMM -> chorus -> clean amp


----------



## renips




----------



## dodgethis

Picked up a Line 6 M13 just before Christmas for an insanely low price and found this big pedal case for an even more insanely low price last week.Those 20 foot Planetwave Instrument Cables are good candidates for chopping up and turning them into patch cables and loop cables. 

The signal chain is as follows.

Guitar -> Dunlop Crybaby -> M13 FX block 1 (drive) -> Input -> JVM Pre-amp -> Parallel Loop Send -> Airplane Flanger -> M13 FX blocks 2,3 and 4(time-based, modulation, etc) -> Parallel Loop Return -> JVM Power Amp

The wah and the flanger are powered by the Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 and the M13 with the supplied adapter.

I intend to invest in the AMT V1 for clean and low gain drive and a Wampler SLOstortion for heavier stuff, when it's practical to bring the whole amp setup out.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Finally completed populating my Pedaltrain Mini that I got for Christmas! The RC-3 is offset so I can plug into the extra jacks if I want to.


----------



## voodoo.child




----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

rads said:


> Sorry, I don't get you.
> wierd order?
> is it the placement?
> placement is due to small board i had.
> 
> or signal chain order?
> signal chain is from guitar -> phase -> plexiclone -> rebote delay -> DMM -> chorus -> clean amp



The signal chain order. The 'normal' order would be OD -> Delay -> Phaser -> chorus.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

dodgethis said:


> Picked up a Line 6 M13 just before Christmas for an insanely low price and found this big pedal case for an even more insanely low price last week.Those 20 foot Planetwave Instrument Cables are good candidates for chopping up and turning them into patch cables and loop cables.
> 
> The signal chain is as follows.
> 
> Guitar -> Dunlop Crybaby -> M13 FX block 1 (drive) -> Input -> JVM Pre-amp -> Parallel Loop Send -> Airplane Flanger -> M13 FX blocks 2,3 and 4(time-based, modulation, etc) -> Parallel Loop Return -> JVM Power Amp
> 
> The wah and the flanger are powered by the Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 and the M13 with the supplied adapter.
> 
> I intend to invest in the AMT V1 for clean and low gain drive and a Wampler SLOstortion for heavier stuff, when it's practical to bring the whole amp setup out.



How's the drive block of the M13, I'm looking to pick up an M5 to jam with friends (through a PA) when I don't feel like bringing a real amp.


----------



## racersteen68




----------



## rads

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> The signal chain order. The 'normal' order would be OD -> Delay -> Phaser -> chorus.



hmmm...have tried that before, but seems the phaser is better before OD/Dist to my ears.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

rads said:


> hmmm...have tried that before, but seems the phaser is better before OD/Dist to my ears.



Ah I see, since you are not using the overdrives in front of an already overdriven amp you have it there. But why do you have the chorus after your delay?

Oh wait did I say OD-> phaser -> chorus?? I mean OD -> phaser -> chorus -> delay


----------



## BOZ




----------



## rads

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Ah I see, since you are not using the overdrives in front of an already overdriven amp you have it there. But why do you have the chorus after your delay?
> 
> Oh wait did I say OD-> phaser -> chorus?? I mean OD -> phaser -> chorus -> delay



for me it's a better ambience, especially when the delay in front of the chorus is analog delay. And with distortion, it's getting the 80's distorted chorus sound.

Let me see, if i got time to put a demo for this pedalboard


----------



## zachman

richieG said:


> Man that looks like an awesome working rig.
> 
> Question is that's ok........
> 
> Howndo you manage the volume levels on the patch changes? What I mean is, settings always seem to be evolving, and constant tweaks are required.
> 
> It was the bane of my existence back in the 90s. In would get everything as I liked it, but found using a rack live to be a real pain. I found The more stuff you run the more tweaking and fine tuning is required. One thing impacts the whole rig.
> 
> Do you just run volume pedals or are you lucky enough to have a tech for the tedious changes?
> 
> In the end I gave up up just went back to dirt pedals and a me5 for modulation stuff.



Sorry it's taken so long for me to respond... busy during the holiday season, and must've missed your post.

I've been using this stuff for so long that I guess I am pretty used to how things should be set, for what I need to do, and it works without issue. I do have the ability to control levels, via volume and expression pedals, for the middle dry and the L/R cabs-- in real time-however; The real trick is in the programming, the signal routing, and using good gear. I keep all the levels consistent, so that when a device is turned on/off the "Volume" stays the same (usually, there are always exceptions), but the effect is either more/less prominent (as needed for that patch). The Beauty of a w/d/w rig.


----------



## newbies

dixie hustler said:


> Heres my board. Pedal Train boaed, Voodoo Lab +2, all Monster Cables with a few toys thrown in. Love MXR.



I dig your pedal set up, mine is very similar! I have the zakk wylde wah, sd1 clean boost, just in process of changing my mxr od to a badass modified od which is in the mail, zakk wylde phase, boss ce 2 and I really need to get a 10 band eq. Simple and it works!!thinking of offing the chorus and phase just for a delay though


----------



## zachman

richieG said:


> Man that looks like an awesome working rig.
> 
> Question is that's ok........
> 
> Howndo you manage the volume levels on the patch changes? What I mean is, settings always seem to be evolving, and constant tweaks are required.
> 
> It was the bane of my existence back in the 90s. In would get everything as I liked it, but found using a rack live to be a real pain. I found The more stuff you run the more tweaking and fine tuning is required. One thing impacts the whole rig.
> 
> Do you just run volume pedals or are you lucky enough to have a tech for the tedious changes?
> 
> In the end I gave up up just went back to dirt pedals and a me5 for modulation stuff.



Sorry it's taken so long for me to respond... busy during the holiday season, and must've missed your post.

I've been using this stuff for so long that I guess I am pretty used to how things should be set, for what I need to do, and it works without issue. I do have the ability to control levels, via volume and expression pedals, for the middle dry and the L/R cabs-- in real time-however; The real trick is in the programming, the signal routing, and using good gear. I keep all the levels consistent, so that when a device is turned on/off the "Volume" stays the same (usually, there are always exceptions), but the effect is either more/less prominent (as needed for that patch). The Beauty of a w/d/w rig.


----------



## rads

Ok for Lespaulnmarshall,
here's what my pedalboard's sound..
D-I-Y :: pedalboard video by rads99 - Photobucket
sorry for the sloppy random playing...
and the wind sound at background...it's a fan beside my pedalboard...
forgot to move it out, since i'm doing the demo after shower, just before going to office


----------



## dodgethis

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> How's the drive block of the M13, I'm looking to pick up an M5 to jam with friends (through a PA) when I don't feel like bringing a real amp.



I have only tried the Proco Rat (Classic Distortion) and Tubescreamer (Screamer) models on my JVM so far, at the same time, I have never tried these two pedals ever in my life. 

For what they're worth. I found these two models to be pretty good. The Rat sounded pretty clear and sharp on my Clean Green, not muddy for flabby. The Tubescreamer worked wonderful as a boost to my Crunch and OD channels, set at max output and some gain.

Tried out the MT-2 (heavy distortion) model for a bit. Not too shabby if you like metal, though the mids have be set above noon, otherwise it just gets fizzy.


----------



## dualampman

elcid said:


> Here's the current board



King of Tone, Awesome


----------



## dualampman

This is the most up to date pic I have of my board.


----------



## elcid

dualampman said:


> King of Tone, Awesome




Waited the two years for it, I forgot I even signed up for one, then when my name came up I had to raise the money quick. I was just going to flip it, but it isnt worth the $150 or so I would make to not have it on my board


----------



## dodgethis

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> How's the drive block of the M13, I'm looking to pick up an M5 to jam with friends (through a PA) when I don't feel like bringing a real amp.



Word of advice, you can only run one effect at a time with the M5. YMMV


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

dodgethis said:


> Word of advice, you can only run one effect at a time with the M5. YMMV



Yeah I read that somewhere already. I'm not getting it because of that. I'm getting a nice boutique stompox instead. Probably a keeley fuzz head.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joe Bonamassa wah
Modded Ibanez TS-9
MXR CAE Boost/Line Driver
80's Ibanez Stereo Chorus (just took this one out)
Joe Bonamassa Fuzz
Boss DD6
MXR Smart Gate


----------



## carrots

I just finished re organizing the board and adding the Deja Vu and Power Brick today. I shortened all the planet waves patch cables, an easy task and well worth the time spent. I want to add a Tremelo and a POG looped thru the Deja Vu with a volume box so I can control my passive effect volume thru the 87x loop. . At somepoint I want to upgrade my Delay but for now the DD3 for repeats and the Deja Vu for modulation are doing fine together. The digital and analog mix is surprisingly good. Its easy to control the tone as well as dial in the over all effect. 

carrots


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Finally finished my Pedaltrain Mini pedal board rig and feeling pretty satisfied with it! Here are updated photographs I shot this morning showing the top and bottom together. I never had a real pedal board before. My biggest challenge was deciding on how and where to tie down the long 8 plug daisy chain power cable. I hope my wiring job looks neat and tidy.


----------



## shady.ady

DIY style and cost next to nothing.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

OFA custom board !
OWNER - TEX-JOE


----------



## JTyson

Mines a mess because it does not travel...
and I'm basically a slob.. (sigh)


----------



## Komanchy

Mine is still in the construction process but here are my pedals so far and heres what the board looks like now. 

KY


----------



## jwebb1970

Pedaltrain board housing a Crybaby, some MXR stomps & the exp pedals/footswitches connected to the Roland foot controller on the left. Currently used to control a Roland GP100.


----------



## iron broadsword

GCB-95 Crybaby modded for true bypass so it doesn't screw up the muff, and I also re-voiced it > Sovtek Smallstone with true bypass > Dr Boogey > Triangle muff clone by BYOC > Right side of Big Bot is a Son of Screamer, a bufferless tube screamer with germanium clipping > Left side of Big Bot is an OCD > TU-2 > Boss CS-3, I modded it with the 'more bass' mod.. bad name for it, it turns it into a studio grade compressor, super transparent and useable > Volume pedal > Boss NS-2 noise gate under the board, and then out to the JCM900.

I'm not against buffers, but I don't want them everywhere. Up until the TU-2 there is not a single one, but I left the buffer in it, the CS-3, and the NS-2 to fight tone degradation. Not entirely sure what it would sound like if they were TB, but right now my ears can't hear a difference between straight in and going through the board, so it seems I got it right. 

There's a big hole in the board, which is where the 900's footswitch goes, and later there will be a BYOC analog delay. Cause that thing is amazing!


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

JTyson said:


> Mines a mess because it does not travel...
> and I'm basically a slob.. (sigh)



I'm of the opinion that if the squares on that rug lit up like a disco floor, your rig would be truly complete. 
I may also suggest a bit more cord piled in front, to really nail that post-apocalyptic look.


----------



## Phildog

Ok guys, here's mine. Please keep in mind that it is NOT finished yet. I still have some hardware to add to it. And some corner protectors. I also have an AC inlet to install for my PP2+. Then, I'll be adding some egg-crate foam to the lid. That should finish her up sweet.

I needed a board that would also offer some protection while in storage. So, I found an old entertainment cabinet that someone threw in the trash. So, I took two pieces and mapped out the parts for it. Then, I picked up some blue vinyl to cover it. Anyways, here it is...


----------



## JTyson

Marshall & Moonshine said:


> I'm of the opinion that if the squares on that rug lit up like a disco floor, your rig would be truly complete.
> I may also suggest a bit more cord piled in front, to really nail that post-apocalyptic look.



Duely noted....
I'll work on that


----------



## Grunch

Here's mine:


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

Grunch said:


> Here's mine:



Wow! Just how fast do you turn your boost pedal on and off?!


----------



## Grunch

Probably a lot faster than you can.


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

Grunch said:


> Probably a lot faster than you can.



Yeah, I think I'd need either cocaine in my coffee or an epileptic foot to keep up with you there.


----------



## Grunch

Well the thread title says "show us your pedalboards". Those are technically pedalboards, and I use them, so....


----------



## Komanchy

Nice Johnny pic Grunch


----------



## Rahlstin

My current rig - Corrected pic


----------



## Lowdown

What's the layout on that?
What goes from what to where...?

2 x Delays & 2 x Micro Amps...interesting...


----------



## Rahlstin

Lowdown said:


> What's the layout on that?
> What goes from what to where...?
> 
> 2 x Delays & 2 x Micro Amps...interesting...[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok. ill attempt to explain.. "ahem.." lol
> 
> Board signal is split for an amp w fx loop. If no fx loop. I jump two jacks in my little patch bay and that puts everything in series and puts it all into the amp input. So with JVM or my DSL I split it, with my superlead and DH15 darkhorse, I jump it. ... oh baby... lol
> 
> Signal:
> guitar>>wireless or via cable to volume (tuner out to the TU3)>>crybaby>>MXR OD>> Patch bay>>Amp input.
> Other stuff:
> FX send fr amp>>RoadRage Looper>>Visual Sound Buffer>>Amp FX return both via my little patch bay.
> In the Road Rage Looper:
> MXR-microamp#1 set for Solo Volume >> MXR-microamp#2 set for a lessor volume boost >> CE5 Chorus >> Delay#1 set to long >> Delay#2 set to short. I have two slots on the looper not in use and are for future expansion if i need it which of course Im going to.... !
> 
> 38 George L plugs.... 250 bucks in plugs alone but way worth it


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Rahlstin said:


> Lowdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 38 George L plugs.... 250 bucks in plugs alone but way worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I have loads of george L's too!! i had for about 200 euros worth of t L's laying around, But I spent another 150 on L's and Lava's ehen I built my rack rig, now that I went back to my pedalboard I have lots of cables left over. Smetimes I really think 'OMG what have I done' I spent lots of money of a rack rig and now it's just standing there without being used.
Click to expand...


----------



## tone seaker

current configuration


----------



## mcqlfc

I built this a few months back. All the wiring and power is housed underneath and the inputs and outputs are on the sides. Its also wired to be used via the 4 cable method so all the choruses / delays etc are after the pre amp. Oh, I built the channel and reverb switches out of a wall socket chassis box.


----------



## cogr

Here's mine, only just finished. Use this into 73 superbass


----------



## keef1367

Theres mine  the GT8 controls the channels on my T.S.L. with the lead channel on the marshall footswitch (note the blank where the old switch used to be) but I am in the process of a rework with a bad horsie and a pitch balck tuner and maybe a big muff aswell as a new controller footswitch to include the reverb and fx loop switched and a manual override gor the channel control


----------



## jwebb1970

@keef1367 - do you route the GT8's front end FX (OD, wah, comp, etc) to the front of the TSL & the other FX to the TSL loop?


----------



## keef1367

jwebb1970 said:


> @keef1367 - do you route the GT8's front end FX (OD, wah, comp, etc) to the front of the TSL & the other FX to the TSL loop?



Yeah i use the 4 cable method so as you asked Wah, comp, od, EQ and such outboard and modulations and time based fx in the loop and find it very effective i also use the FS-6 to bring stuff in and out of the individual patches usually compression and EQ when designing a patch I usually try all sorts of combinations of the FX to find the 'right' sound for the task in hand, I play mainly proggy (Floyd, Marillion, Muse etc) stuff with a covers band so I need a wide range of tones and this caters for them all. I am however in the process of updating the board with a much improved footswitch to give me total control of the amp ( reverb and Fx loop on/off) aswell as being able to switch between the GT 8 controlling the clean crunch and having it on a footswitch considering a big muff and a bad horsie wah too  as there will be just enough room and it will give me even more flexibility


----------



## mcqlfc

keef1367 said:


> Yeah i use the 4 cable method so as you asked Wah, comp, od, EQ and such outboard and modulations and time based fx in the loop and find it very effective i also use the FS-6 to bring stuff in and out of the individual patches usually compression and EQ when designing a patch I usually try all sorts of combinations of the FX to find the 'right' sound for the task in hand, I play mainly proggy (Floyd, Marillion, Muse etc) stuff with a covers band so I need a wide range of tones and this caters for them all. I am however in the process of updating the board with a much improved footswitch to give me total control of the amp ( reverb and Fx loop on/off) aswell as being able to switch between the GT 8 controlling the clean crunch and having it on a footswitch considering a big muff and a bad horsie wah too  as there will be just enough room and it will give me even more flexibility



The 4 cable method really improves the tone rather then going straight into the amps input dont you think?


----------



## keef1367

mcqlfc said:


> The 4 cable method really improves the tone rather then going straight into the amps input dont you think?



Hell yes......... When I first got my DSl 401 I already had a GT6 and I couldn't get them to play nicely together at all to the point I thought I had made a mistake about the amp but then on the Boss GT forums discovered the 4cm and have never looked back since the only thing I would change is I wish the TSl had a series FRX loop as i get a bit a phazing going on but it's not noticeable with the band and strangely enough I don't get it with the 401 even though it also has a parallel loop strange but true


----------



## pavs

The neverending quest for tone...


----------



## mcqlfc

Mine is a GT-3 into a dsl. I really struggled to get a good sound out of it and I was on the verge of selling it, then, like you I saw on the Boss site about 4 cable method and it has changed my sound completely. I use a TS-9 from the GT-3's send and into the amps input to give it some balls for the solos. (check out my photo on this thread)


----------



## 12barjunkie

Chorus, delay and reverb into effects loop, O.D. #1 used on clean channel, O.D. #2 and metal muff used on dirty channel. Loopmaster pedal used to switch between loops and clean and OD channel simultaneously.

And of course I have my Digitech looper pedal on my old custom board (trimmed down) running into a powered speaker:






Both boards are powered from my power conditioner in my rack


----------



## rokcabilly

Here's mine. Just need to put some velcro under the EQ and the Marshall switch to give a little more room.


----------



## tattoedvoodoo

Here's mine, top row from left to right. Banshee talk box, Behringer phase 90 "i know", Ibanez tube screamer,Marshall jvm foot controller, 2nd row. Digitech Delay, older DOD ice box chorus" i have had this a long time i love it, i can't replace this one. digitech flanger, dunlop 535q crybaby, dunlop matching volume pedal, I built the board everything has industrial strength velcro." strong shit" thx guys.


----------



## aznrockstar

Here's mine. Played through either a 1987 2558 Silver Jubilee or 2266 VM. Occasionally through a Hughes and Kettner Duotone. Axes are Gibson Gary Moore LP (1st production) and Floyd Rose Redmond.


----------



## kermitz

Here's mine. White powder coated Pedaltrain JR with Voodoo Lab's ISO 5. Effects order. Snow white/black bevels Jackson RR5 > Line 6 G50 wireless > Morley tuner > Morley mini wah > Morley mini volume > Ivory EVH 5150 III 50W amp. My amp footswitch will be mounted above the wah and volume.


----------



## bmcguitar

Current home made board

Top row
CE-5 Chorus -> DD3 Delay (run through amp send/return)

Bottom Row
BMC Buffer
TU3 Tuner
Phase 45 (pcb from general guitar gadgets)
BMC DirtBooster (test box, dual jfet booster with options)

All pedals run into the poorly painted white/yellowish distribution box


Power supplies
TRex FuelTank JR and BMC 3x power distributor box (just in case i run out of power ports)


----------



## keef1367

Hi guys here's the finished version of my footswitch I added a passive A/B box (works as a mute switch) to get the poxy behringer tuner out of the signal path (I also modded it so it's always on and got rid of the really nasty bright blue LED) and it works a treat. I even got enough room for a Morley Wha and a big muff as and when funds allow 
I now have the choice of weather my GT8 controls the clean/crunch channels or I can manually do it with the footswitch  I did a total bespoke number on an old 6 button AVT footswitch I was given, so now I have complete control over my beloved TSL as well as getting rid of my old Boss fs6 as the extra 2 control pedals for the GT8 are now on the main foot controller saving real estate on my board. Also it has red LED's for the FX loop,rev and lead and a yellow/green multi coloured LED for the clean/crunch , and finally green LED's for the GT8 functions


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

dualampman said:


> This is the most up to date pic I have of my board.



One of my favorites on here! great board.


----------



## phantasma




----------



## Georgiatec

Lemme see now...Guitar>TC polytune>Boss BD-2>Vox 846HW Wah>Haze 40/DSL100/VM2466s(depends on mood I'm in and venue).

Loop.....Boss TR-2>Boss CE-2>TC Flashback delay. (don't use the CE-2 if I'm using the Haze 40 'coz the on board one is pretty good). That's about it.


----------



## Australian

.


----------



## Australian




----------



## SmokeyDopey

I see you already got the fuzz pedal. NOW, how are you liking it?


----------



## Australian

SmokeyDopey said:


> I see you already got the fuzz pedal. NOW, how are you liking it?



So far, its good. I still have to get used to the controls and what they mean, but its a good fuzzbox, and also a less extreme fuzz if you want it to be. No tone suck at all.


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Here's mine, built it myself for £30 all in for Hexaboard ply and 3M velcro


----------



## dash8311

SoloDallas said:


>



Looks great Fil. Probably the best tone in this thread! Waiting patiently for the replica!


----------



## dino oo7

Here's my current set up.


----------



## Marshall=Awesome

Here's my little makeshift pedal board attached.

It's made from a wooden slat from a bed  and the pedal order goes as in the photo

Maxon OD808>MXR Classic 108 Fuzz>Boss DS-1>Throbak ODB>Artec Delay> DSL401

I use the Maxon for a clean boost for the Boss or Fuzz and the OD Channel of the DSL. The fuzz I run maxed out and into the clean channel, I find it works best with the strat for the sort of David Gilmour live at pompeii thing. The Boss DS-1 is used if I can't crank up the OD channel of the amp, It doesn't start cooking till it's loudish so the Boss is an OK substitute. I use the Throbak ODB to boost any of the 3 pedals in front of it, when the amp is running at low volumes it adds a nice saturation to the pedals and at higher volumes its a nice solo boost. The Artec Delay is set for max time 440ms and just used for ambience and lead tones, I plan to get a TC Flashback so I can have more variety.

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## Purgasound

My friend John built the board and I did all the wiring. We can custom build these to your specs if anyone is interested. This one is one I use for for a certain band. I run two Marshall full stacks with this bad boy...

Only some wires are run on top of the board out of convenience. We should have routed all the cabling first and then mounted the power supply underneath. No biggie though, it still looks much cleaner. One thing I should also mention is the pedals are not in sequence at all. If all the cabling was on top this thing would look like a pedal explosion. The tuner does not feed into the TS9 for example. I also leave the bottom center empty 'cause I like to rest my foot right on the board. Rubber grip feet ensure no sliding around. 

If you want a quick rundown here goes, the GTR in on the side goes into the TU-2, the out from the TU-2 goes to the GTR IN of the Decimator, the GTR OUT from the Decimator goes into the TS-9 IN and the TS-9 OUT goes to the AMP-1 INPUT, then the EFFECTS SEND of AMP-1 goes to the DEC IN of the Decimator and the Decimator's DEC OUT goes to the DD-3 IN, which the DD-3 out goes to the MXR-108 IN which the MXR-108 out then traves to the ABY IN. The ABY's 1-OUT goes to AMP 1 EFFECTS RETURN, the ABY's 2-OUT goes to the TC DELAY which then goes to AMP-2 EFFECTS RETURN. I set it up the way I did because I don't touch anything on top. I only toggle the ABY, the gate and the DD-3. Just to show how in depth we can get these things for you... We can paint any wood, any color. Solid colors, stained, you name it. It can also be done with a tour guard finish similar to the spray on bed liner in a truck for tons of durability. That can be sprayed in a clear coat or solid black. I can also have your band logo, name or anything else laser engraved in the wood. I could go on forever. There are tons of options.


----------



## RussBert




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

As we speak , i don't have a pedal board set up , cause i have not been in a gigging band in a few years , but these are a few board that i have done for other's .....


----------



## TX-Joe

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> As we speak , i don't have a pedal board set up , cause i have not been in a gigging band in a few years , but these are a few board that i have done for other's .....



MINE!!!
It looks amazing and works even better!

Also, my OFA modded SD-1 slays! 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## dualampman

Feeling Supersonic said:


> One of my favorites on here! great board.




thanks, I loved putting this together.

It is a very workable board.


----------



## Söulcaster

My setup:
_Guitar>Tuner>Wah>Boost>Reverb>Amp_
With FX loop boost engaged:
_Send>Chorus>Delay>Return_


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

I'm still finding out what pedals I want on my board.. I'm recabling it and figuring out a layout too. This is my Diamond delay though... such a sickening pedal, truly amazing.


----------



## SkinnyJ

The current incarnation of my board:


----------



## blues_n_cues

still no board for my 3 pedals but I did buy some of that fancy ducttape w/ the hotrod flames on it...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Feeling Supersonic said:


> I'm still finding out what pedals I want on my board.. I'm recabling it and figuring out a layout too. This is my Diamond delay though... such a sickening pedal, truly amazing.



just curiouswhat the point of the ge-7 is w/ that setting???? that's virtually off w/ everything & level flat.


----------



## MXR

joe web said:


> just finished my first real pedalboard. normally all my gear is in the big rack-case rig incl. the amp and it is controlled by a rocktron all access.
> but as i got the JCM800 a few weeks ago, i didn´t liked the sound with those multi-fx unites and this was the reason for me to build a pedalboard.
> 
> the board itself costs me about 20.- euros (wood, alu-profil, velcro) but it carries a value of about 700.- euros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the signal runs: guitar, wah, tuner, overdrive, flanger, phaser, amp input, amp send, delay, linedriver/booster, amp return, 4x12" cabinet
> the little hammond chassis on the left is my selfmade footswitch for channelswitching of the 2205. i don´t use the reverb of the amp, so i only put on toggle in there for the channels.



Wow, what kind of aluminium profiles are these?


----------



## bmcguitar

My current pedal board layout this week!






Bottom Row (direct to amp input)
LR: Boss Tu3 -> BMC Buffering pedal --> GGG Phase 45 --> BMC Custom Valvecaster (no tone control) --> BMC DirtBoost --> Amp

Top Row: FX loop send to Boss Chorus and DD3

THE UNDER SIDE





TRex Fuel tank JR with powerboard and a custom 3way power distributor supply (each output filtered)


The last pedal on the bottom row (the dirt boost) will become this






The idea behind this was a combination of boost and cutting ability, the idea came from paul gilberts detox eq. I wanted something that would allow me to use it as a boost and when i use it as a cut, it will not suck the hell out of my tone so i put switches in to bleed the trebles (customisable) and in/out the bass boost

I love pedal boards, lol!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Here is my heavily abused pedalboard. 






The EQ is always on. Thats why I have it placed over the wah pedal.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Here is my latest revision. 

TC Elec Nova System. (Changes channels on my JVM via MIDI, and switches in FX depending on the patch. With 1 press)
Crybaby 95Q (switchless)
TC Elec Polytune
ISP Decimator G - String

Thats' it..

Made it from 16mm MDF and painted Flat Black. 
Screwed feet and rubber pads on the bottom..
Used Hook n Loop to attach pedals.


----------



## Australian

bulldozer1984 said:


> Here is my latest revision.
> 
> TC Elec Nova System changes channels on my JVM and also switches in effects in 1 press of the button.
> 
> Crybaby 95Q (switchless)
> TC Elec Polytune
> ISP Decimator G - String
> 
> Thats' it..
> 
> Made it from 16mm MDF and painted Flat Black.
> Screwed feet and rubber pads on the bottom..



Thats it! a perfect JVM pedal board.


----------



## Mat_P

Here's my pretty boring board.
Still playing around with boosters at times but at the mo I'm happy with the YJM's onboard device.


----------



## bvoris

My pedal board consists of an OD and a wah.


----------



## Odin69

Here's a few of mine.

The clean look.






The cluttered look.






And the storage box when I swap them out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bvoris said:


> My pedal board consists of an OD and a wah.





> Way to many pedals to list. I am a Boss whore...


----------



## lespaul339




----------



## Feeling Supersonic

blues_n_cues said:


> just curiouswhat the point of the ge-7 is w/ that setting???? that's virtually off w/ everything & level flat.



Hey there, 

Have you ever tried one? 

It is so insanely sensitive, just like 2mm movements makes a change on lead playing up the neck. 

I actually have it set slightly more boosted than that [the master volume slider on the far right] - and it's all I use that pedal for.


----------



## zachman

On the floor you can see my NO pedal board loose pedals. The pedals are MXR Dyna Comp, Boss TU2, Boss CE2, Boss DD2, Marshall 6100 footswitch






Old rig using the TC 2290 as the controller, and the TC 0144 controller, w/ various loose pedals:











Another random board 






The Main Rig's Big board:


----------



## JohnnyN

Here is my board in it's current state.


----------



## Monobloc

dualampman said:


> my pedal train pro with lots of ear candy



I have the same wireless, have you had any problems with yours


----------



## byrdparis

mm its my first post on the pedalboard threads.. 
and its not complete yet (i still got to finish wireing and set them correctly across with the others that not showing), but it started to be.. 

I'm still waiting for en EB VP (left) a buffer\booster pedal from aqua-audio and a MXR EVH phase


----------



## Odin69

How do you like those T-rex pedals? I'm interested in a couple of other ones they make.



JohnnyN said:


> Here is my board in it's current state.


----------



## Odin69

So, I don't have to "quote" everyones message, I just wanted to say those are all nice looking pedalboards.


----------



## dualampman

Monobloc said:


> I have the same wireless, have you had any problems with yours



None at all. It eats batteries kinda fast but other than that, its been perfect.
I had to replace the cable from the wireless to the guitar once, but I have had it a few years now and no problems.


----------



## Branno

lespaul339 said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's powered by a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2+ power supply.
> 
> signal as follows:
> 
> Guitar into
> 
> MXR Classic 108 Fuzz
> Boss Tuner
> Wah
> Rotovibe
> Boss Chorus Ensemble
> Fulltone PlimSoul
> MXR EVH Phase 90
> Radial Bones ABY
> The Tech 21 Boost D.L.A. is ran through my amps effects loop.


What is your pedalboard chassis made from?


----------



## RussBert

Branno said:


> What is your pedalboard chassis made from?





It's a Pedaltrain pedalboard. Check 'em out


Pedaltrain Pedalboards


----------



## RussBert

updated, with another (surf green) Timmy,


----------



## shady.ady

Coupla changes...


----------



## JOEYONTHECRACK

Part of my pedal board, after flooding of our rehearsal room...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Sorry about your LUCK !! 
Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## JOEYONTHECRACK

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Sorry about your LUCK !!
> Welcome to the Forum !



Thanks. Fortunately, I lost "only" 2 pedals which were on the floor.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

JOEYONTHECRACK said:


> Thanks. Fortunately, I lost "only" 2 pedals which were on the floor.




Well that's good to hear , it could have been alot worse .....


----------



## phuzaxeman

org cry baby wah, vox satchurator, tc elec tuner, modtone micro delay, modtone lemon squeeze compressor/sustainer, tc elec nova delay, modtone octaver deep dive, digitech synth wah, mxr micro chorus, pedaltrain 2, dc brick power (underneath), custom cut planet waves cables.

top row (fx loop), bottom row (in front)


----------



## pavs

Here's the latest incarnation of my main board (to be used with my AFD100) plus a new mini board for use with Solid State amps while practicing in crappy rehearsal studios ...
\m/


----------



## dixie hustler

Simple but sounds great with any of my heads


----------



## sam marshall

I butchered this one pretty good, cost me around $5.00 or so.

Then i went on a pedal buying spree for a while.

If i build another one im useing ply wood and makeing it smaller


----------



## Odin69

I just changed up my board a little. I swapped some out and added a new one. I like it this way. I think I can leave it alone for awhile? 

I have the tuner, cry baby, EP boost, fulldrive 2, metal muff and noise gate going in front of the amp. The frostbite, flanger, black label chorus, EVH phase 90, Diamond tremelo and Malekko 616 ekko in my effects loop of the amp. The only one I'm thinking of replacing is the chorus. I've been thinking about the H.B.E. three hound chorus or, MXR M-134 stereo chorus?


----------



## Alexonguitar

I see soooooo many pedal train boards! Anybody have an issue with hanging cords because these things have no base?


----------



## rmlevasseur

Pedalboard uses 8 different loops. Ernie Ball volume, Vox Clyde Wah, MXR Dynacomp, Mutron III, Mutron Octave Divider, MXR Phase 90, Big Muff, MXR Distortion +, Ibanez TS-9, Arion SCH-1 Chorus, Boss DD6, Boss Tuner. There are all in front of my Soldano SLO.

In the SLOs loop are the rack mounted units. The SLO doesnt play well with a lot of pedals, so everything in the SLO loop is also independantly looped using the Rocktron Patchmate, and includes the Rocktron Intellifex, Electro Harmonix Electric Mistress, EH Memory Man, and Scholz EQ.

The rack and channel switching is controlled via midi and the patchmate using the Rocktron MidiMate.

I hope to get the Strymon Timeline soon and chuck the boss dd6, which i hate. All George L cabels. Also got my eye on the EH Ravish. I keep some redundancy between my pedalboard and rack so I can easily use my pedalboard with any amp, especially the ones without a loop.


----------



## diesect20022000

wait i'm supposed to use a board for the pedals?

i've been doing it wrong


----------



## Odin69

I've been a pedal junky lately. I bought the Dunlop Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face, JB Cry Baby, and Malekko Ekko 616 Analog Delay last month. This week I bought a Diamond Compressor and just ordered the Subdecay Spring Theory Reverb pedal. Once I get the reverb pedal, I'll post the current line up. Also, I really want to get a Maxon OD808 after trying one at GC a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RussBert

The latest and greatest...

Snow White Auto Wah > Tone Press > Octron > CC Hybrid > Aqua-Vibe > Barber B-Buff > Dirty Bomb > Timmy > Carbon Copy > Quantum Leap > Flint

Powered with a BBE Supa-Charger and a V/L Digital


----------



## 12barjunkie

Alexonguitar said:


> I see soooooo many pedal train boards! Anybody have an issue with hanging cords because these things have no base?



Zip ties dude


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Just got some new cables too!


----------



## Odin69

RB and FS, nice pedals. I wish I had one of those Choralflange's. It's too bad they don't make them anymore (for me anyway).


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Odin69 said:


> RB and FS, nice pedals. I wish I had one of those Choralflange's. It's too bad they don't make them anymore (for me anyway).



Hey thanks. 

6 of the pedals on my board I bought used on ebay. I saved a lot of money sniping bargains. My CS-2, Diamond Memory Lane, Choralflange and DS-1 mod.. were very well priced. I saved hundreds of dollars by accumulating a board of used pedals. 

They don't make them - but it doesn't mean you can't buy one on ebay!  

I can't recommend it enough. The used market for pedals is great - as long as they function fully 100%, you don't need a box, a manual, they can have chips on them ... works a treat! 

Dam effects pedals in my opinion are way over priced as it is!


----------



## mk2 steve

thats mine at the moment, I'm going to be modifying the chassis so I can run the Fuel Tank Jr underneath, and will be adding a Line 6 wireless system soon too. Very basic and straightforward but it does me fine


----------



## Quasar-Kid

mk2 steve said:


>



Does this pedal board just SCREAM Rock... 
Seriously:


----------



## samiam

Built a pedalboard out of an old shelf I was going to scrap. Fist pic is a mock up trying to figure out where to put the power adapters. The digitech is used mainly for the looper and volume pedal functions and for some high gain stuff on my C5 amp.


----------



## mk2 steve

cool board, I love the DIY ones. Where did you get those brackets from out of interest? I've been modifying mine today to mount the power supply underneath, need some brackets to hold it in place firmly


----------



## samiam

mk2 steve said:


> cool board, I love the DIY ones. Where did you get those brackets from out of interest? I've been modifying mine today to mount the power supply underneath, need some brackets to hold it in place firmly




Thanks. I got everything from Home Depot. I used some plastic pipe strap material to secure the power adapters and regular corner brackets for the backboard. Even got the velcro from there for the pedals.


----------



## blues_n_cues

this week's version





had the nifty flame stuff for this gig.lol


----------



## mk2 steve

updated mine, modified it so I could mount the power supply underneath. Also added a Line 6 wireless and removed the Marshall footswitch. Cable ties holding the power supply are temporary, I'm going to get some brackets to mount it properly eventually. The power strip mounted to the board has a nice long heavy duty cable too, so no problems with it not reaching an outlet

Not the tidiest in the world but its all secure and all works:


----------



## Alt Freak

RussBert said:


> The latest and greatest...
> 
> Snow White Auto Wah > Tone Press > Octron > CC Hybrid > Aqua-Vibe > Barber B-Buff > Dirty Bomb > Timmy > Carbon Copy > Quantum Leap > Flint
> 
> Powered with a BBE Supa-Charger and a V/L Digital


You got the new Flint! How do you like it???


----------



## zachman

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> All your shit still blows my mind !!!!!
> Super Cool ........and LOUD i bet !!!!!



I don't usually play too loud, but I was here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNYkCtikoqY&list=FL09LHwVJGOmYixy9Pyt4xXw&index=32]9-25-2009 Zach Petersen - Rehearsal - Intro Jam - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2UaSb66aRo&list=FL09LHwVJGOmYixy9Pyt4xXw&index=129]mother father 2nd half.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Odin69

Allright, here's my current setup. It didn't change much. 

Here's the order of effects in front of the amp: Peterson tuner, Dunlop wah, Diamond compressor, Xotic EP booster, Full Drive 2, DOD noise gate. 

Effects Loop: H.B.E. flanger, MXR/EVH phase 90, Diamond tremolo, Malekko delay, Sub-decay reverb.






Here's my Dunlop Joe Bonamassa wha, Dunlop JB Fuzz Face and DOD YJM 308 overdrive. Since the fuzz face is battery only and the overdrive has and odd power connector, I decided not put them on the pedal board. I usually just use them on my Marshall YJM 100 anyway. 






I should make another board? I have a brief case of effects to create one more. I'm still not too crazy about the Fulldrive II. I've been thinking about replacing it with a Maxon OD9 Pro+ or, a OD808?


----------



## nasticanasta




----------



## nasticanasta




----------



## nasticanasta

Odin69 said:


> Allright, here's my current setup. It didn't change much.
> 
> Here's the order of effects in front of the amp: Peterson tuner, Dunlop wah, Diamond compressor, Xotic EP booster, Full Drive 2, DOD noise gate.
> 
> Effects Loop: H.B.E. flanger, MXR/EVH phase 90, Diamond tremolo, Malekko delay, Sub-decay reverb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Dunlop Joe Bonamassa wha, Dunlop JB Fuzz Face and DOD YJM 308 overdrive. Since the fuzz face is battery only and the overdrive has and odd power connector, I decided not put them on the pedal board. I usually just use them on my Marshall YJM 100 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should make another board? I have a brief case of effects to create one more. I'm still not too crazy about the Fulldrive II. I've been thinking about replacing it with a Maxon OD9 Pro+ or, a OD808?



nice! I was going to buy another Malekko 616 they are very nice delay's but I wanted a looper and this Hardwire DL-8 I got is very nice.. i am not crazy about cry baby's though... i used them for decades and wondered why I could never get the wah sound I heard from pro bands, I heard the RMC's and Fulltones then I got a Fulltone Clyde Deluxe!


----------



## Phildog

Well guys, it's still a work in progress. There's a couple of pieces missing, but here it is so far...






*SIGNAL CHAIN*

Wah>Rotovibe>Arbitrator Fuzz Face>Moollon Clean Boost>OCD>Sweet Honey Overdrive>Joyo Crunch>Metal Pedals Dirty Bitch>Joyo Classic Flanger>Danelectro Chili Dog>Carl Martin Red Repeat Delay.

*Still to come:*

Homebrew Ultimate Octave - will go between Arbitrator and Moollon Boost
Dunlop Tremolo Stereo Pan - will go between Joyo Flanger and Carl Martin Delay

Danelectro Chili Dog will be coming off


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Phildog said:


> Well guys, it's still a work in progress. There's a couple of pieces missing, but here it is so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGNAL CHAIN*
> 
> Wah>Rotovibe>Arbitrator Fuzz Face>Moollon Clean Boost>OCD>Sweet Honey Overdrive>Joyo Crunch>Metal Pedals Dirty Bitch>Joyo Classic Flanger>Danelectro Chili Dog>Carl Martin Red Repeat Delay.
> 
> *Still to come:*
> 
> Homebrew Ultimate Octave - will go between Arbitrator and Moollon Boost
> Dunlop Tremolo Stereo Pan - will go between Joyo Flanger and Carl Martin Delay
> 
> Danelectro Chili Dog will be coming off




Very Nice .....
I think a OFA Overdrive would look good on that board !!


----------



## Phildog

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Very Nice .....
> I think a OFA Overdrive would look good on that board !!



Hey buddy! You're right about that! I'd love to get one of their Klon clones.


----------



## dash8311

Phildog said:


> Hey buddy! You're right about that! I'd love to get one of their Klon clones.



You should, it's sweet!


----------



## Phildog

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Very Nice .....
> I think a OFA Overdrive would look good on that board !!



So do YOU make the OFA's???????


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Phildog said:


> So do YOU make the OFA's???????



Yes , I do ...


----------



## blues_n_cues

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Yes , I do ...



one of these days I'll have one...


----------



## Phildog

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Yes , I do ...



so how much for the Klon clone buddy?


----------



## Phildog

So, as of today, here's my board. Ahem, soon to have an OnFloorAudio device on there...right Hot Tubes 70??? LOL


----------



## astrocreep

Kick ass gear, folks! It's nice to see a variety of effects. I have the pedals. I just need a decent board. I outgrew the one that I had.


----------



## Phildog

astrocreep said:


> Kick ass gear, folks! It's nice to see a variety of effects. I have the pedals. I just need a decent board. I outgrew the one that I had.



They're easy to build brother! Ever think of taking a Saturday and building your own?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgsrZ0QWD5w]How to build a pedalboard for cheap! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnKNIGYpOws]Build Your Own Pedal Board 101 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZD30wlcyWw]Pedal board building 101 on a budget. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## astrocreep

Phildog said:


> They're easy to build brother! Ever think of taking a Saturday and building your own?
> 
> How to build a pedalboard for cheap! - YouTube
> 
> Build Your Own Pedal Board 101 - YouTube
> 
> Pedal board building 101 on a budget. - YouTube



I may be able to pull that off. Thanks, man. That was cool of you to provide the vids. I'll see what mess I can make.


----------



## nasticanasta

Phildog said:


> They're easy to build brother! Ever think of taking a Saturday and building your own?
> 
> How to build a pedalboard for cheap! - YouTube
> 
> Build Your Own Pedal Board 101 - YouTube
> 
> Pedal board building 101 on a budget. - YouTube




Nice...professional looking, I think it's too cumbersome but thats just me, a pedal board is not just for a pedal board sake. The only reason I have a pedal board is because it makes it portable. Mine has a lid and a handle so it is very easy to tote.


----------



## Badmonkey

my pedalboard


----------



## rmlevasseur

I heard if you turn more than five digitech pedals on at once Bangor, Maine blows up. Something about a book deal with Stephen King...


----------



## biggs

My humble board. I'm not a pedal guy so get by with just the basics...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

biggs said:


> My humble board. I'm not a pedal guy so get by with just the basics...




Nothing wrong with that board !!!


----------



## biggs

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Nothing wrong with that board !!!



Thanks man! I just replaced the cheesy power supply I was running with the Voodoo Labs as mine had gotten noisy as hell and was all SMT so really hard to work on. I cant say enough about the PP2+. What a great power supply!!!! Dead quiet and built like a freakin tank!


----------



## Mosher Zone

biggs said:


> Thanks man! I just replaced the cheesy power supply I was running with the Voodoo Labs as mine had gotten noisy as hell and was all SMT so really hard to work on. I cant say enough about the PP2+. What a great power supply!!!! Dead quiet and built like a freakin tank!


Can I just ask about the PP2+ I run mostly Boss pedals but I use a Line 6 Uber Metal too but have to use a dedicated power supply for the Uber cause if I run it of the Boss daisy chain it buzzes but even if I run the uber of my power supply not connected to the Boss stuff at all it buzzes too, I know it's an electrical thing but would the PP2+ allow me too run everything from it?

This is what I power the Boss stuff from, it powers my TU-2 then I have the daisy chain the rest.


----------



## biggs

Mosher Zone said:


> Can I just ask about the PP2+ I run mostly Boss pedals but I use a Line 6 Uber Metal too but have to use a dedicated power supply for the Uber cause if I run it of the Boss daisy chain it buzzes but even if I run the uber of my power supply not connected to the Boss stuff at all it buzzes too, I know it's an electrical thing but would the PP2+ allow me too run everything from it?
> 
> This is what I power the Boss stuff from, it powers my TU-2 then I have the daisy chain the rest.



The PP2+ has 8 isolated supplies so you do not daisy chain your pedals. 6 are 100 ma out each and the other two are 250 ma ea for higher current requirements so each pedal has its own dedicated supply and they are dead quiet. This stops any interaction between your pedals for perfectly quiet performance. I strongly recommend the voodoo labs! They're awesome!


----------



## Mosher Zone

biggs said:


> The PP2+ has 8 isolated supplies so you do not daisy chain your pedals. 6 are 100 ma out each and the other two are 250 ma ea for higher current requirements so each pedal has its own dedicated supply and they are dead quiet. This stops any interaction between your pedals for perfectly quiet performance. I strongly recommend the voodoo labs! They're awesome!


 So is the 250ma would be for the Line 6 or 12v Boss pedals? why could you still not daisy the Boss stuff?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Why would you?


----------



## Mosher Zone

Stringjunkie said:


> Why would you?


 No real reason, just wondered if it was bad or not.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Just bad sounding compared to the way it's intended most likely


----------



## biggs

Its my experience daisy chaining effects should be avoided whenever possible. I have some pedals that really behaved badly when chained. ie...noisy, ticks and pops, and even switching latching. The Boss Reverb on my board if chained on the old Boss PSA will not switch at all and latches in the on mode. It works flawlessly running on its own. 

The PP2 will support 12V and 18V. 

Google it.


----------



## SongsForTheDeaf

that's right boys.... Guess what style of music I play haha


----------



## Stringjunkie

Smooth jazz?


----------



## mk2 steve

so my Pedaltrain Mini pedalboard has changed a few times since I last posted pics of it. Added wireless, changed a few pedals about. Nothing fancy, just straightforward small board with everything I need on it, as well as having the Fuel Tank Jr. power supply mounted & hidden underneath. I've got a cable out, feeding to the amp input, and colour-coded effects send & return, makes it quicker and easier.

Pic:


----------



## R.Kandy

SongsForTheDeaf said:


> that's right boys.... Guess what style of music I play haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> Dixiland?


----------



## SongsForTheDeaf

R.Kandy said:


> SongsForTheDeaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's right boys.... Guess what style of music I play haha
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> Dixiland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ! haha
Click to expand...


----------



## mott555

mk2 steve said:


> so my Pedaltrain Mini pedalboard has changed a few times since I last posted pics of it. Added wireless, changed a few pedals about. Nothing fancy, just straightforward small board with everything I need on it, as well as having the Fuel Tank Jr. power supply mounted & hidden underneath. I've got a cable out, feeding to the amp input, and colour-coded effects send & return, makes it quicker and easier.
> 
> Pic:



Where did you find those cords with the angle plug on one side and straight on the other? Been looking for some and I can't find them anywhere, figured I'd have to get some parts from RadioShack and build my own.


----------



## mk2 steve

mott555 said:


> Where did you find those cords with the angle plug on one side and straight on the other? Been looking for some and I can't find them anywhere, figured I'd have to get some parts from RadioShack and build my own.



Yeah I ordered long lengths of red & blue cable and various jack plugs from Redco and made my own, also made my own effects loop cables. Could customise how I wanted them that way. If you're handy with a soldering iron, its definitely worth it


----------



## Mosher Zone

mk2 steve said:


> Yeah I ordered long lengths of red & blue cable and various jack plugs from Redco and made my own, also made my own effects loop cables. Could customise how I wanted them that way. If you're handy with a soldering iron, its definitely worth it


 That's great idea, bet it saved you a bit as well.


----------



## voxman

Here's mine - I keep it fairly simple, but I also have a Marshall Bluesbreaker BB2 and Marshall Jackhammer JH1 to interchange as needed, plus a Vox V847-SP wah wah. 










And this is my 'mini-board' that I use in the FX loop of my Vox Valvetronix AD120VTX...and recently acquired JCM2000 DSL401. It transforms the tone of both rigs, & makes them sound bigger, punchier, and more defined & dynamic.






Rich


----------



## JayCM800

Clean, Crunch, Lead... it's all in there in front of my Class 5!


----------



## chuckelator

Still evolving...chain as follows... Am Standard Tele > Polytune > Earthquaker Devices Talons OD > Big Muff (the OD in front of the Big Muff sounds AWESOME) > Luck Duck Trem Trem > Digitech Turbo Flange (threw it in there because I had it...don't have a practical use for it, but it's pretty cool) > Earthquaker Devices Disaster Transport Jr. Delay > Xotic EP Boost > JMP 50

Eventually... I'm gonna get a TC Hall of Fame Reverb, or the Hardwire Super Natural Ambient Reverb, and possibly replace the flange with an octave pedal, like EH Pog, or the EQD Organizer.


----------



## mott555

My signal chain is a bit complicated. Guitar -> Crybaby -> Noise gate input -> Noise gate send -> Phase 90 -> Overdrive -> Amp input (DSL) -> Amp FX send -> Chorus -> Noise gate return -> Delay -> Amp FX Return

The noise gate works really well with this setup, but it puts my spring reverb inside the gate's loop so it chops the reverb off which I don't care for.

Probable additions are a BOSS RV-5 digital reverb (after the delay), some kind of EQ right before the chorus, and a green/red mode footswitch for my amp. But I'll have to build a new pedalboard and rethink my power supply, my 9V daisy chain won't have enough ends plus the Phase 90 and Crybaby 9V positions really take up all the slack on that end of the cord. I'd also like to get the Crybaby inside the noise gate's loop and plug my guitar straight into the noise gate input, but with the space allotted I couldn't make that work.


----------



## Odin69

Here's my latest setup, the DLS and Wren and Cuff are the newest pedals.


----------



## samiam

Added a couple more pedals since my last post. That just about does it for real-estate on this board..


----------



## DirtySanchez666

The latest incarnation. Eventually I'm probably going to remove the Analog man comprossor, and the phase 90. I want to add a EH pog 2. I also want to get a true bypass strip, make the tap dancing a little easier.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Here's mine


----------



## dixie hustler

And here is mine.


----------



## spikei

Simple but it does the job. My setup time live is 10 mins. I used to take longer to set up than the rest of the band before, including the drummer.


----------



## rmlevasseur

*LRe: show us your pedalboards!*

Look like lots use the EVH phaser. Should i get me one? Any complaints?


----------



## zachman

*Re: LRe: show us your pedalboards!*



rmlevasseur said:


> Look like lots use the EVH phaser. Should i get me one? Any complaints?



Sure, why not. Only complaint is the Blue LED is blindingly bright.


----------



## SonVolt

I was going to ask the same question about the prevalence of the phaser. Why does everyone have one? Is it the Van Halen thing?


----------



## mott555

It's a fun pedal. Guess you gotta play one to know.


----------



## joshatatlasstands

My second "powered" pedal board.


----------



## zachman

SonVolt said:


> I was going to ask the same question about the prevalence of the phaser. Why does everyone have one? Is it the Van Halen thing?



I think it's more of a MXR phase 90 kind of a thing.


----------



## SonVolt

How much "better" does a phaser sound out front instead on in the loop? Is it night and day? The phaser on my g major 2 (loop) rarely gets used unless its with a clean tone.


----------



## zachman

SonVolt said:


> How much "better" does a phaser sound out front instead on in the loop? Is it night and day? The phaser on my g major 2 (loop) rarely gets used unless its with a clean tone.



It depends

If it's an old school design like the MXR, it was never designed to be used with a Line Level Loop signal, so the "Traditional use" (Getting the tones the phase90 is known for), is typically in front of the amp


----------



## mott555

SonVolt said:


> How much "better" does a phaser sound out front instead on in the loop? Is it night and day? The phaser on my g major 2 (loop) rarely gets used unless its with a clean tone.



I like it better out front. Works fine in the loop, it just sounds more artificial and processed and a bit more extreme.


----------



## biggs

Added a couple of goodies to the Pedal Brd. The MXR 10 band in the effects loop is Badass.....What a huge improvement in controlling the tone!!!!


----------



## Australian

SonVolt said:


> I was going to ask the same question about the prevalence of the phaser. Why does everyone have one? Is it the Van Halen thing?



Its shit hot pedal! Someone lent me one a few years back and I remember thinking "this is amazing in quality and sound!"


----------



## John 14:6

Here is my Pedaltrain board.

My Pedaltrain board currently has the following pedals going through the loop of my Marshall YJM100. Everything is powered by a Modtone power supply.
MXR Micro Flanger
TC Corona Chorus
TC Shaker Vibrato
MXR Carbon Copy analog delay
TC Flashback X4 digital delay

The pedals on my board going into the front of my amp are:
Peterson Strobostomp tuner
MXR EVH Phase 90
MXR Custom Comp compressor
TS808 overdrive (BYOC pedal)
DOD YJM308 overdrive (Modded to Gray 250 specs) 

I also have an Ernie Ball Jr volume pedal which is not mounted to my board. The volume pedal goes last in line after the delay in my effects loop. My rig sounds and works incredibly well. I am big time blessed to have this set up.


----------



## John 14:6

I updated my pedlalboard since the last time I posted. I now have a Maxon OD808 taking the place of the BYOC overdrive 808 pedal. They are both GREAT pedals. My YJM100 footswitch and Ernie Ball Jr. volume pedal sit next to the pedalboard when I play.


----------



## zachman

John 14:6 said:


> Here is my Pedaltrain board.
> 
> My Pedaltrain board currently has the following pedals going through the loop of my Marshall YJM100. Everything is powered by a Modtone power supply.
> MXR Micro Flanger
> TC Corona Chorus
> TC Shaker Vibrato
> MXR Carbon Copy analog delay
> TC Flashback X4 digital delay
> 
> The pedals on my board going into the front of my amp are:
> Peterson Strobostomp tuner
> MXR EVH Phase 90
> MXR Custom Comp compressor
> TS808 overdrive (BYOC pedal)
> DOD YJM308 overdrive (Modded to Gray 250 specs)
> 
> I also have an Ernie Ball Jr volume pedal which is not mounted to my board. The volume pedal goes last in line after the delay in my effects loop. My rig sounds and works incredibly well. I am big time blessed to have this set up.



You sir, have fine taste in gear.


----------



## Riffraff

Pretty much stripped down but ever changing these days. Here it is as of this weekend.


----------



## joshatatlasstands




----------



## John 14:6

zachman said:


> You sir, have fine taste in gear.


 THANKS Zachman, it is not quite one of your rigs, but I like it. Everything on my board I am completely happy with so the board is pretty much done and full too. I plan to eventually get one of those MXR/Custom Audio Electronics wah pedals and maybe an expression pedal to use with my TC Flashback X4. I just never seemed to use a wah much when I have had one before. The last one I had was one of those Clyde McCoy Vox reissue wahs. I have never really messed with expression pedals, but I might get one and see what kind of stuff I can do with it. I play at church and some songs are heavy on the delay.


----------



## zachman

John 14:6 said:


> THANKS Zachman, it is not quite one of your rigs, but I like it. Everything on my board I am completely happy with so the board is pretty much done and full too. I plan to eventually get one of those MXR/Custom Audio Electronics wah pedals and maybe an expression pedal to use with my TC Flashback X4. I just never seemed to use a wah much when I have had one before. The last one I had was one of those Clyde McCoy Vox reissue wahs. I have never really messed with expression pedals, but I might get one and see what kind of stuff I can do with it. I play at church and some songs are heavy on the delay.




You can use the expression pedal to control your delay mix levels in real time, while adjusting other parameters... Fun stuff, and VERY useful! 

I like my CAE MC-404 wah. I don't use it a lot either, but I figured building the big rig, that I should have a wah-- just in case.


----------



## biggs

I've upgraded my pedalboard using two 24" Pedaltrains. They Velcro together to make a single pedalboard and pack up into two hard shell cases. Two Pedal Power 2+ power the all pedals and everything is dead quiet. Right board is front of house and left runs in the loop. The Line selector is there because it's used for different setups. If I run one of the JCM-800's it's used as a lead boost in the loop. Rhythm level is set with the A channel and the lead boost with B using the in/out instead of the channel outs. Works amazingly well. I don't think that's how they intended it be used but it really does the job well! Also gets used if I run a dual amp rig as an A/B. This is the most versatile setup I've ever had and it's pretty f'n cool!


----------



## SonVolt

Here's mine.


----------



## biggs

SonVolt said:


> Here's mine.


 
Holy shit load of pedals batman!!!


----------



## SonVolt

biggs said:


> Holy shit load of pedals batman!!!




It's ok - they're all trubypass! Sure it cuts the volume by 50% but hey, that just means I can turn it up louder!


----------



## biggs

too funny!


----------



## SonVolt

mott555 said:


>




I'm having serious OCD with that crooked Chorus pedal.


----------



## johnfv

Here you go - EP Booster and Snark tuner


----------



## mott555

SonVolt said:


> I'm having serious OCD with that crooked Chorus pedal.



It bugs me too, but I have to have easy access to the input jack.


----------



## johnfv

In addition to my "pocket size" EP Booster, here are some more substantial rigs:

The Rocktron Midi Mate has been my main gig controller for many years (I have 2 of them). I used it a lot with a PatchMate switcher, also a POD Pro for a while and now my Axe FX II. I have 5 presets across the bottom row, individual stompboxes on the top row. This one is setup for the Axe:





My compact rig is the TC Nova System. I add an external midi switcher (MidiBuddy) to switch patches, I use the TC buttons as stompboxes. 





My small practice board is a PT Mini. I bought the DeltaLab pedals because they were cheap, ended up being some of the best sounding OD and Chorus pedals I've ever used. Can't seem to find them any more:


----------



## AlvisX

Well now, I got a couple pedalboards ,but this is the one gets most action .......I dont put my wah wah on a board ,never have .It goes on the floor closer to my mic stand





this is its' case ,$2.00 at the DAV thrift store.....Samsonite, good sh*t
Throw a pair o' pants in there and a couple shirts ....good to go


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't need no stinking pedals! 

...actually, I'm having pedal withdraws, but I just don't need to use any dirt with my Firebolt and I've always goosed my amp before. Not needing an OD to tighten things up and get that extra punch is still new me. I want to try a delay, but I haven't done it yet....not sure what to get.


----------



## AlvisX

Here's Gary Moore's pedalboard circa March '09
I cant recognize anything but the tuner. The stage lights changed just as I took the picture


----------



## johnfv

AlvisX said:


> ...I cant recognize anything but the tuner. The stage lights changed just as I took the picture...


I see a ToneBone upper left. I'm with you, can't tell much else.


----------



## Cadblaster

Three (3) T-Rex Pedals, probably a Mudhoney, a Moller, and don't recognize the 3rd one.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Looks like an MXR CC on the bottom left and some sort of Boss next to it.


----------



## Odin69

Maxon distortion master on the bottom right row. 

Maxon DS-830 Distortion Master | Vintage Series Effects


----------



## biggs

Boss Digital Reverb beside the MXR and maybe a Boss Flanger to the right of the tonebone


----------



## brp

I put this together for a band project I've been working on









How's your OCD now?


----------



## SonVolt

brp said:


> I put this together for a band project I've been working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your OCD now?




The only thing that bugs me is the Tubescreamer's level is set at like 3.


----------



## brp

heheheh Actually the level is at 6, the drive is at 3. 

I was using it for a little added drive for leads, with the SD-1 the main boost so that's why it's set like that.

Also the Joyo DDL is disconnected, I've grown to hate it. Need another pedal DDL, for now I use the RV-3 for band practice and the rack one at home. I bought a Boss DD-3 a couple weeks ago used but it was pooched.


----------



## Riffraff

REV 32,982


----------



## hidetox

here's mine!

Pitchblack - goosniqueqorx Blitzkrieg Boost - Looper (Marshall drivemaster - slash octave fuzz - mxr Kerry King q zone) - TC spark booster - isp g string decimator - AB Pedal 1) to afd100 amp. 2) axe fx ii. Amp fx loop - hardwire RV7 reverb. 

It's been great so far.... pedals mounted in a retractable panel on a Ikea TV console unit.


----------



## Riffraff

REV 32,983

BD2 pulled for mods. RTE 66 back on the board for the Masco. A/B switch moved forward for easier access. Decided that replacing the velcro was a better option than watching my pedals bounce off the floor when I pick up the board by the handle.


----------



## dreyn77

thanks guys! Lot's of effort there!
getting a pedal board is a big step forward
now I have seen lots of picks, I'm getting an idea what I don't like to see with pedal boards. 

The last pedal board I saw was pink floyds original 'dark side of the moon' era board. It had all the effects removed from their original boxes and was rewired for one great big plywood board. Way too much effort went into making it!
today lots of pedals are uniquely mounted inside their boxes, so making a 'dark side of the moon' pedal board would be super hard to do. 
Unfortunitely I can't get a switching system. I would like to hide the cables though. 

Do you guys hit the knobs/switches while reaching for the back pedals?
where did the people who built RR's pedal board get all those 'boss' type pedal / switches? 
Dunlop switches near me seem to sell for $60 each. this is kind of prohibative. 
Does anybody run a stereo cable to the amps from the board? 

what do you do when you have a 'row of one brand' of pedals and a few 'odd' pedals that don't get used much but are needed to get signature tones? say you have a fuzz face for 'hendrix' tones and 2 VH pedals and 2 RR type pedals etc...
If you add them to your 'row of pedals' you wind up with 3 rows of pedals. or 4 pedal boards. 
how do you guys solve these delemas?


----------



## pavs

dreyn77 said:


> thanks guys! Lot's of effort there!
> getting a pedal board is a big step forward
> now I have seen lots of picks, I'm getting an idea what I don't like to see with pedal boards.
> 
> The last pedal board I saw was pink floyds original 'dark side of the moon' era board. It had all the effects removed from their original boxes and was rewired for one great big plywood board. Way too much effort went into making it!
> today lots of pedals are uniquely mounted inside their boxes, so making a 'dark side of the moon' pedal board would be super hard to do.
> Unfortunitely I can't get a switching system. I would like to hide the cables though.
> 
> Do you guys hit the knobs/switches while reaching for the back pedals?
> where did the people who built RR's pedal board get all those 'boss' type pedal / switches?
> Dunlop switches near me seem to sell for $60 each. this is kind of prohibative.
> Does anybody run a stereo cable to the amps from the board?
> 
> what do you do when you have a 'row of one brand' of pedals and a few 'odd' pedals that don't get used much but are needed to get signature tones? say you have a fuzz face for 'hendrix' tones and 2 VH pedals and 2 RR type pedals etc...
> If you add them to your 'row of pedals' you wind up with 3 rows of pedals. or 4 pedal boards.
> how do you guys solve these delemas?


----------



## rensklaassen

Ibanez PUE5 Tube.. Run my amp clean.. it has an actual Tubescreamer circuit, and a great booster for solo's (Tube drive) What I like the most about this is the Chorus.. I'm also running a MXR Phase 90 through it's effects loop.
Best buy I think I've ever done!


----------



## 1neeto

Don't hate.





Actually that thing never leaves the box. What I use is a SD-1, MD-2, amp distortion and its built in effects.


----------



## scat7s

just got my new board constructed, its an old portfolio case or something...had to do some mods to strengthen the corners and bottom, remove the hinges and install a couple latches bla bla bla....

but its got a cover, so it should travel better than my previous plywood plank type board. and it leaves me some room for expansion should i need it. 

gotta load it up.... probably tonight, i'll get some pics...


----------



## scat7s

here she is, got some room to expand which is nice...gotta hide my power supplies at some point. 

not sure how i want to do that yet...


----------



## Franktastic

Wow. You guys know your tone accessories. Need some help here. I have an m13 by line 6. I use a boss tuner and a Dunlop wah. I am running the m13 through the preamp section on my hot rod deville. I also have an Roland RC 3 for looping. Would you guys use all of that together? If so what pedal board is out there that would fit this configuration or do I need to build a custom pedal board?


----------



## Georgiatec

My normal board....pay no attention to where the dials are 'coz they haven't been set.






My cheapo use in the house board less than £100 for all 4....they all sound very good though.


----------



## Chris.W

Dude what are those Joyo pedals like?


----------



## Badmonkey

SonVolt said:


> Here's mine.


 
centipede?


----------



## samiam

Latest version...


----------



## Ricochet

Cadblaster said:


> Three (3) T-Rex Pedals, probably a Mudhoney, a Moller, and don't recognize the 3rd one.



The original Mudhoney(orange) could be the Tremster(red), allthough I have to think long and hard if Gary ever used a tremelo effect. The original Moller(baby blue) is certain. The Trex on top is a mystery. There is no Trex pedal that matches the layout and knobs. Maybe an early version/proto of the Moller2 or Mudhoney2?


----------



## LAARS

This is my most recent setup.


----------



## LAARS

Sorry about the two postings, but it wont let me edit the first one. Not sure why.

To make it look less messy, I covered the exposed wires with a velcro cover.





Its hard to see, but I added a 2" X 6" across the back to raise the back pedals up. I covered the wood with the velcro cloth. 

For the price of these SKB boards used, you can't go wrong. There are 2 of them on guitar centers used site for $60.00. New they are $300.00.The board has a built in road case that covers the top. Plus you get a power conditioner and power supply to run 8 pedals.


----------



## Deimos

spikei said:


> Simple but it does the job. My setup time live is 10 mins. I used to take longer to set up than the rest of the band before, including the drummer.



please, can you explain your pedal connections?
thanx!


----------



## Odin69

That's the same board I have. Are there any problems with putting the lid on with the 2x6 with pedals on it?

For $60.00 I would buy both of them. That's a steal.



LAARS said:


> Its hard to see, but I added a 2" X 6" across the back to raise the back pedals up. I covered the wood with the velcro cloth.
> 
> For the price of these SKB boards used, you can't go wrong. There are 2 of them on guitar centers used site for $60.00. New they are $300.00.The board has a built in road case that covers the top. Plus you get a power conditioner and power supply to run 8 pedals.


----------



## LAARS

Odin69 said:


> That's the same board I have. Are there any problems with putting the lid on with the 2x6 with pedals on it?
> 
> For $60.00 I would buy both of them. That's a steal.



Actually no problem at all putting the cover on, the 2x6 just raises the pedals high enough to get the back pedals above the front ones, but keeps them below the height of the power conditioner. I also have room in the case to take my 25 foot amp/power cables and coil them up in the center of the case and put the cover on. This way I have one main group of cables from the pedal board, all labeled and snaked together. They go back to my amps, and the power for the board goes into my Furman Voltage Regulator. All my amps get plugged into the voltage reg as well. Each amp cable is labeled, and goes to the amps. My 15 year old who sometimes tech's for me can set all my gear up in a few minutes.

Works great.

UPDATE: Looks like GC realized they had priced them incorrectly, and they are now listed at $149.00 and $129.00.


----------



## LAARS

Odin69 said:


> Here's my latest setup, the DLS and Wren and Cuff are the newest pedals.



See how you can see the difference in height from your pedals to the top of the power supply. Adding 1.75" will still keep you below that. remember, a 2x6 isn't actually 2x6. Its 1.75 x 5.75.

Here is a better shot of mine. The knobs of the pedals are at the top of the power supply. They give you more room in the case for the wires to be connected to the top of the supply. That gives you plenty of room for the pedal lift in the back.


----------



## Odin69

Laars, your pedalboard looks pretty nice like that. 

Here's what mine looks like now. I swapped out some pedals a couple of months ago. I can never take a good picture of my stuff because, the flash on my camera makes everything look to bright.


----------



## LAARS

Odin69 said:


> Laars, your pedalboard looks pretty nice like that.
> 
> Here's what mine looks like now. I swapped out some pedals a couple of months ago. I can never take a good picture of my stuff because, the flash on my camera makes everything look to bright.



Nice job. Your wiring looks real neat. Mine was messy looking because of the location of some of the pedals. For a all in one pedal board, you can't ask for a better board.


----------



## Odin69

LAARS said:


> Nice job. Your wiring looks real neat. Mine was messy looking because of the location of some of the pedals. For a all in one pedal board, you can't ask for a better board.


 
Thanks. It looks a lot better now. It was pretty ratty looking in that older picture.


----------



## managainstcatfish

Here's some guerilla shit for ya. It's never neat, as I'm always messing with it. However, for recording & gigs, I do separate my cables, so as to minimize hum.




One of the "wall warts" on the power strip actually goes to a vocal effects box which is not pictured. The board has a piece of 1x1 underneath at the top to lft it off the ground at an angle. At one time, I had all my power cables underneath, run through holes cut in the board & attached with staples around the wires. All the pedals were velcroed. That didn't last. As you all probably know, pedal boards have a tendency to need attention & to constantly fluctuate. Hence the current frazzled look. But it works. 4 cable method & such...


----------



## Odin69

Yeah, I switch pedals a lot too. I don't even bother putting velcro on my pedals anymore.


----------



## rensklaassen

Now I'm finally done with my pedalboard (6 hours of work with my dad), Here it is!

http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/a...psdd985bc0.jpg
http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/a...pscb91fdf5.jpg

Guitar input and amp output build in at the two sides of the pedalboard.

http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps42fcf13d.jpg

Power supply...

http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/a...psee45999d.jpg

And finally the case.. I searched for parts on flightcase-onderdelen.nl (dutch for Flightcase Parts).. Total costs would be €115,- (about 140 dollar)
We build this case for €33,- (about 40 dollar)


----------



## john l

Well heres my cool guy douche bag board that pretty much gets used for writing and getting creative... 





...and heres what actually gets used out and about lol, this has been my grab and go for years and for the life of me nothings been able to top it for tone and simplicity. The old SD1 on it is acutally my first pedal ever from when I was a kid. I love the stupid thing


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

john l said:


> Well heres my cool guy douche bag board that pretty much gets used for writing and getting creative...
> 
> The old SD1 on it is acutally my first pedal ever from when I was a kid. I love the stupid thing




Alot of guys say the same thing about the SD1 , still one of my Fav overdrives ever !


----------



## john l

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Alot of guys say the same thing about the SD1 , still one of my Fav overdrives ever !


 
Yeah to me they really are the perfect boost for a an amp that's already cooking. The higher mid focus and the A symretical clipping translates to a really great cut and just makes notes jump off the neck.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

john l said:


> Yeah to me they really are the perfect boost for a an amp that's already cooking. The higher mid focus and the A symretical clipping translates to a really great cut and just makes notes jump off the neck.




My thoughts exactly !


----------



## jc109

Today's version.


----------



## rads

Currently, just this one in front of my JCM 800 2204 clone
or studio's JCM900


----------



## Odin69

Rads, is that something you did, combining the two pedals into one housing or, is it from the Xotic Custom Shop?



rads said:


> Currently, just this one in front of my JCM 800 2204 clone
> or studio's JCM900


----------



## blues_n_cues

this is it.again for now.
simple & no Gregory Hines softshoe shuffle crap.lol





oh,and this..
an old Texan saying-"if you can't Duck it,F*ck it."


----------



## Mosher Zone

blues_n_cues said:


> this is it.again for now.
> simple & no Gregory Hines softshoe shuffle crap.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh,and this..
> an old Texan saying-"if you can't Duck it,F*ck it."


 
Hey Blues, any chance of a pic of what the X11 controls, I know its pedal boards but it's still effects.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Mosher Zone said:


> Hey Blues, any chance of a pic of what the X11 controls, I know its pedal boards but it's still effects.



Marshall JMP-1,& Alesis Midiverb II. the MV III is basically ambience/thickener & eq but it's not in the midi chain.


----------



## Mosher Zone

blues_n_cues said:


> Marshall JMP-1,& Alesis Midiverb II. the MV III is basically ambience/thickener & eq but it's not in the midi chain.



Looking good man, I used to use an X11 back in the 90s to control an Art Multiverb then a Digitech TSR12, Cool switcher with awesome graphics, you won't miss it on stage.


----------



## Stillhouse

Mine:











Made from two panels left over from a broken entertainment center.


----------



## Stillhouse

Big board. Musta cost a fortune to cover it in Velcro.


----------



## rads

Odin69 said:


> Rads, is that something you did, combining the two pedals into one housing or, is it from the Xotic Custom Shop?



Hi, none of them.
it's one of my home made pedals, based on bb preamp (a switchable + 18 volt doubler mods, to have a bit spanky drive like paul gilbert) and madbeans' version of ep booster (voltage doubler & bass pot added).
And a switch to switch the route, in-->ep-->bb-->out or in-->bb-->ep-->out


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Some great boards here, here's my latest downsized incarnation


----------



## rads

just re-wire my pedalboard for a gig, a tribute to mr big





input --- buffer (also a splitter , isolated on 1 of the outputs) --- mooer ninety orange (phase 90 clone+mod) --- ep booster -bb preamp based ---- artec EQ, to clean up the JCM800 --- JCM800 input

a digital delay (made by my friend GFI System Official Website) for ballad song in send-return/loop


----------



## Coronado

Hey guys, quick question on power sources for your pedals (if this was already covered in this thread, my apologies - I haven’t read all the way through all of the pages yet). 

For those of you that use many pedals, are you using multiple power sources? I currently use the ISO-5 Voodoo, but need about 3 more plugs. Currently running individual power chords to power my additional 3 pedals. Do you use 2 power sources or do you have another way that you power your additional pedals? Thinking about getting another ISO-5.

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## brp

Yes I run 2 separate power supplies to power about 8 pedals, using 2 of the 5 ended daisy chain DC cords.
I just use a couple of 200ma adapters, one is an Ibanez and one is a Danelectro. No issues.


----------



## Odin69

I changed up my board recently and added the Pigtronix - Philosopher King and, Ibanez TS808HW. The PK is a big pedal and, I had to remove three pedals to put the new ones on. The exiled victims were, my Fulltone FD2, Diamond compressor and tremolo. I picked up a Voodoo Lab PP2 and plan on starting a second board with the castaways from this one. Overall, I like them. The PK has some cool swell and fade functions on it. They both sound clearer and more tone enhancing to me.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Mine has been revised a bit, less is more.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Stringjunkie said:


> Mine has been revised a bit, less is more.



Nice to see that OFA SD1 sitting up there all proud'n all !!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Its not going anywhere! My board is finished.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's a slick looking board bro. I mean the board itself, never seen anything like it. cool.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have no board at the moment. Well, I have a Boss tuner, but I just removed my OD for good tonight. I recently I find myself with a no need for dirt pedals and that's all I have. A fuzz, 2 ODs and 1 distortion pedal that I relied on for years and now I have no need for them. I have to rethink everything. I think I'll start by trading them in and finally invest in a wah and a good delay like I've been talking about for so long.


----------



## Stringjunkie

The one that does it the most for me lately is reverb.


----------



## Dizzyg12

Tuner-wah-phase 90-micro flange-smart gate-amp

Loop goes eq-chorus-delay

Im probably going to switch out the boss eq for the mxr 6 band. He boss is noisy! 

Also would like to get a voodoo labs pedal power 2+ But there is no room for it here unless I take the wah off which wouldn't be a problem to stick it on the floor. I do want to build my own board at some point but I failed woodshop. Lol


----------



## Badmonkey

change all the time Currently it looks like this:


----------



## Riffraff

The latest revision. I should be able to leave most of it as is now. The volume pedal and everything to the left of it is in the amp's loop. The M108 will help me sculpt the tone to suit either SP or humbucker loaded guitars. I'm using two delays, one for rhythm and one for leads followed by a HOF. The only area that will see occasional changes is the dirt pedal section for pushing the front end. I've got a bunch and like to change them up often. I tried to work my Musket in too but need an extension for the power supply cable to get it on the board where I want it. Once I get that on there I will be pretty satisfied.........for now.


----------



## mott555

Here's an updated pic of my board. The bottom row + the Crybaby are in front of the amp, the top row is in the FX loop if the amp has one (otherwise straight after the bottom row), and the Noise Suppressor is in both using the 4-cable method.

It's about to explode too. I should have taken a picture when I had the Tubescreamer and my SD-1 on there, the Tubescreamer was only about half on the board. But the SD-1 got the boot and I haven't missed it. Great pedal, but the TS9 is better IMO.

I'm now using a 12' snake for all connections between the amp and board, it works much better than what I had before and is easier to manage. Less noise too, the cable quality is very good. As you can see I have a few unused channels, this was the lowest channel count of all the ones at GC. I might experiment with running my 9V over one of the runs, and if I ever have an amp with a footswitch I actually use I could definitely use another run for that.

Any additions will require a bigger board. I'd like to add a graphic EQ, a fuzzbox of some kind, a compressor, and if I had the room I'd consider adding my SD-1 before the Crybaby for a more in-your-face wah option. And maybe a Boss DD-7 for stacked delays and a more pronounced stereo effect (combined with the reverb and chorus) when I'm messing around with bi-amping.

And holy crap my phone camera sucks. Between the two pictures maybe you'll be able to tell something


----------



## john l

Added a couple things to mine recently.


----------



## rads

now i'm using a cheap cellphone powerbank to power my board.




just need to series the cable from both powerbanks to have 10 volt 1 A
it stands for 8 hours


----------



## Remedylane

Here is my glowing board of death. Bwahahaha. Hey, don't knock they joyo pedals.. Very nice for the money!


----------



## Odin69

Here's my second board I made yesterday. I just bought the MXR MC404 CAE Wah. That thing kills my other wahs. I just used a scrap piece of plywood until, I decide to make a nicer one or, buy one? Maybe, I'll just paint it black and call it good?







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 125KB.


----------



## Riffraff

At it again. Had to make some changes in the dirt section. This works a little better at gig volume and gives me quick access to a lot more tone variety.


----------



## Riffraff

Oh the horror of winter!!! I saw what a mess my volume pedal was from road salt on the bottom of my shoe. I guess I should have taken them off.  I pulled it and gave it a scrub......then changed the board again.  I think this latest edition will stick for a while.


----------



## Odin69

I added the DOD 250 reissue today and hooked up the H.B.E flanger.


----------



## LAARS

Here is my new board. Its from BlackBird Pedalboards.


----------



## nilitara

Here's My board I made during the Summer, it took me a couple of hours to knock up. I'm happy with the finished result!






Nige


----------



## drewbertca




----------



## Amp360

I do my best to keep it simple. The trick with a good board is to make it small and simple so you're not tap dancing all night. I probably have a hundred plus pedals but I swap them out as needed.


----------



## Odin69

Amp360, nice board.  I've never heard of that Boss - Slow Gear pedal that you have? I had to do a YT search to find out what it did?  It seems like a cool pedal?


----------



## Amp360

It's a great pedal. I used it since the late 80s. I have some other oddball ones like the Spectrum, Dimension C, etc...


----------



## belleswell

I just joined so here's mine. I joined the site because of a recent 6100 ( blue tolex) purchase and was browsing for info on it. 









____________________________________________________________________

www.soundcloud.com/belleswell


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

belleswell said:


> I just joined so here's mine. I joined the site because of a recent 6100 ( blue tolex) purchase and was browsing for info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/belleswell







Oh looks like you'll fit right in ..... your a gear animal !!!! 
sweet rig , Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## Marshall Art




----------



## Odin69

Nice rigs and gear.  Welcome to the forum.



belleswell said:


> I just joined so here's mine. I joined the site because of a recent 6100 ( blue tolex) purchase and was browsing for info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/belleswell


----------



## Mosher Zone

Had a little jam with my ex drummer who I previously played with since my first band in '92 for 15 years, he recently started to play again after a knee problem. Here's a little board I threw together for the occasion using my old Boss BCB-6.


----------



## Mosher Zone

Here's my new pedal board that a friend made for me, he did a cracking job. 











Love the chunky handle.


----------



## john l

I found some cable I really like so I reworded all my cables, Took a couple things out, added a couple tb loops I made and also a stutter box to the the mix. This thing is turning into a pretty fun board 

URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Johnspics/media/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zps8e85e1df.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## Stonelands

Have since taken the Blackstar off.


----------



## mott555

Stonelands said:


> Have since taken the Blackstar off.



What do you think of it? I've been pretty curious about those but haven't tried one out yet.


----------



## Stonelands

mott555 said:


> What do you think of it? I've been pretty curious about those but haven't tried one out yet.


 
It is certainly a warm sounding digital delay but I've figured out how to more or less cop it's tone with the Strymon Timeline. There is also an issue with the looper (which aside from being useless at what it is meant to do since it only gives about 5 seconds of loop) has this weird problem where the pedal occasionally goes straight into loop mode for no reason and the only way to get it out again is to turn it off. The only benefit of the loop mode is if you turn the time knob to zero and the saturation way up then you can have quite a nice sounding light boost pedal. 

This isn't enough for me to keep it given I already have an EP Booster and the size and cost of the pedal. Plus I need room for a Castledine Supravibe that I want when I have the funds. So the Strymon Timeline has knocked three pedals off my board...


----------



## mott555

Oh it's a delay...I thought it was one of their valve distortion pedals.


----------



## Wiseman

Heres mine. 1/2" plywood. Heavy as hell. Effects on top are all thru the Effects loop. Pedals on the bottom are run thru the amp. Not sure If I have that equalizer in the right place..............last in the loop or should it be up front.........and where?


----------



## mott555

Wiseman said:


> Heres mine. 1/2" plywood. Heavy as hell. Effects on top are all thru the Effects loop. Pedals on the bottom are run thru the amp. Not sure If I have that equalizer in the right place..............last in the loop or should it be up front.........and where?



The EQ could really go wherever you want. The most common placements are first in the loop, or last in front of the amp. Play around with different positioning and see what you like.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

My small 5 pedal board keeps evolving in subtle ways. I used to have a script era Dyna Comp clone on it that I built after my grey DOD 250 clone I made a few years ago. Then this past Fall I got a new limited edition DOD 250 and 201 Phasor. For Christmas I asked for the MXR Custom Comp. Then I ended up missing my own DIY custom grey spec 250 overdrive clone and put that back along with my Boss looper pedal.


----------



## Mosher Zone

Steve Mavronis said:


> My small 5 pedal board keeps evolving in subtle ways. I used to have a script era Dyna Comp clone on it that I built after my grey DOD 250 clone I made a few years ago. Then this past Fall I got a new limited edition DOD 250 and 201 Phasor. For Christmas I asked for the MXR Custom Comp. Then I ended up missing my own DIY custom grey spec 250 overdrive clone and put that back along with my Boss looper pedal.



Nice & tidy.


----------



## Salsg




----------



## slagg

Mine


----------



## sgstratdude

I'm seriously downsizing to a Pedaltrain nano soon. I don't ever use the wah. Maybe use 5 during a gig.


----------



## 12barjunkie

Haven't posted a pic of mine for quite some time, so...


----------



## big dooley

chaos... but it works...






o yes... the clogs are painted myself... planning to walk through london in late december


----------



## buzz

looks a versatile set up but what gives with the cheap, shitty moulded jack patch leads???????


----------



## big dooley

buzz said:


> looks a versatile set up but what gives with the cheap, shitty moulded jack patch leads???????



they work and everything is buffered, so i have no need for way too expensive cables... 
i even use some RCA-audio-cables in there


----------



## johnfv

I've used molded cables with no problems in low stress situations like a pedalboard. They can hold up fine as long as they're not getting moved around frequently. For example, my Hiwatt had a normalized jack in the "loop" (really an insert point between preamp and power amp) and the jack got to where it was not making a good connection to pass the signal with nothing inserted. This cheap green molded cable has been patching there for 25+ years now, still works great. YMMV...


----------



## rick16v

Here's mine




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wolf5150

Ooh Sansamp Classic... always wanted to try one of those.
How is it different from the GT2 ???


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Back a few years ago when i was still building pedalboards , i did this one for a Forum member TEX-JOE !!


----------



## Odin69

I swapped some pedals for a more vintage vibe. I have a JHS - Angry Charlie on the way. Hopefully, it will be here this week? Then I'll pull out one of the boost pedals. I'm not sure which one yet?


----------



## rick16v

wolf5150 said:


> Ooh Sansamp Classic... always wanted to try one of those.
> How is it different from the GT2 ???



The classic has a fatter, grittier sound and the tone shaping is different. I like them both. I use the classic for a mid-rich distortion and the gt2 for a scooped metal sound.


----------



## nasticanasta

My latest setup...


----------



## Dizzyg12

Finally got a pedal train and ditched the boss plastic board....with the pedal power it's much less noisy! Top row minus the smart gate n the loop. Bottom row in front.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I run it into my Fender 68 Princeton Reverb. Its good.
I ue the OCD for rhythm drive and I kick on the Pinnacle for louder, gainier solos.


----------



## Rich_S

Here's mine. I run everything in front of my 18 Watter, 5010 (or custom Champ head if I'm in a Fendery mood):


----------



## LiveHardDieFree

.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

LiveHardDieFree said:


> .



Alot of money on that board !!!
very nice ....


----------



## Bigmuff

[/URL][/IMG]

This is my "home" pedal board. This is where I test out ideas and stuff, so it rotates constantly. The board itself is a plastic Ikea keyboard stand. Powered by a 5 spot. Rad, huh?


----------



## Mosher Zone

Figured since I had new pics I would do an update. 






The footswitch controls this.






Picked up a new toy, the DHP-33 on the top, a cracking piece of kit, poor mans Eventide I believe they call it.


----------



## SteFowkes

Nothing extravagant...





room for one more up top might throw an eq or od pedal in soon.


----------



## Mosher Zone

SteFowkes said:


> Nothing extravagant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> room for one more up top might throw an eq or od pedal in soon.



I've got a Power Plant in my rack, good value for money.


----------



## Bigmuff

Not mine, but tons of cool shit. This belongs to the guitarist my band played with. My own board messes me up. This one would be literally fatal.


----------



## SteFowkes

Mosher Zone said:


> I've got a Power Plant in my rack, good value for money.



Isolated ps for 28 quid! Bargain. Seems good to me so far.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Just rewired mine with the Gator G-BUS power supply.


----------



## LAARS

This is a pedal board I just completed for a Voodoo amp player. His band opens for a lot of country artists. He needed it to be realiable and handle road abuse. It's set up to stay in the bottom case when on stage.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Very nice work !!!!


----------



## LAARS

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Very nice work !!!!



Thanks Mike.  I enjoy doing them.


----------



## grimlyflick

Just added the Dyna Comp so thought I'd post.






Cheers!!!


----------



## Macro

Just ordered one of those BigShot ABY pedals 
Looking forward to some dual-amp tones


----------



## LAARS

Here is a small flat type board I just finished this week.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Very nice .... you do tidy work !!!


----------



## LAARS

Thank you Mike.


----------



## dustin lp

at the moment. 

Cheers


----------



## Maklaca

I don't really use many pedals. Most of the time it's just the tuner into the SD-1 and that's it.

I had a road case type briefcase laying around, so I just made a board to fit it. Not as nice as a lot of 'em on here, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## stormbringer

Late to the party as usual, but you guys got some great boards and gear! Here is that last picture I took awhile back... But...






My board is being reworked right now. I got rid of the Small Clone and got a BOSS CH-1 to replace it. I am not using the DOD A/B box or the Loop Station any more, but I added a Moen Shaky Jimi. I've got a Red Witch Violetta and Keeley Aurora on the way, along with a Joyo PXL Pro controller. I look forward to getting it all 're-setup'. Will post a new picture when I am done


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Marshallmaniac

What are all those funny coloured things? The ones with the adjustable knobs.

Yes. Yes I'm drunk. I'd love another. Thanks! Ahhh, another post on my count. Sweet, that's where I'm aimin in life


----------



## rich88uk

Some nice gear. Mines very basic at the minute. Wouldn't exactly call it a pedal board more a pedal plank haha.


----------



## stilllifer

Here's mine. Made out of scrap wood from skids I had laying around...painted in black and yellow like EVH's Frankenstrat...turned out pretty good. Have a power bar and OneSpot power for the pedals nicely tucked underneath. Run my amp head power into it as well.


----------



## Macro

So...this thread has been bugging me....I have all these random pedals cluttering up my floor but also can't justify the cost of the pre-fab pedal boards. Had some time this afternoon and had some scrap shelves in the garage. Messing around with a prototype. Slapped a platform on top of a base.....now working on how the layout will work before I finish the box. Right now it's real rough....but it's some sandpaper, paint, and Velcro away from being a half decent home brewed pedal board. Maybe one night this week I'll mess around with it some more...and get a few pics to show y'all what I'm blabbering about


----------



## sgstratdude

Downsized a lot since the last picture. The right 3 pedals are in front and the left 2 are in the loop. I've got a wah in the bag if needed... but as cool as it is I never really use it. I am really considering taking off my ZW44 too because I get all the options I need from the JVM footswitch. Probably going to bump the phaser over and stick a chorus or comp there.


----------



## bmcguitar

My current pedal board layout as of THIS week and is likely to change at rehearsals on fridee

Signal Chain

Guitar -> A new two switch BMC True Bypass looper -> Guitar Tuner -> Patch bay -> Marshall DSL 100 (Classic Gain Channel with V1 as 12AT7)

Loop One -> Boss SD1 -> BMC Lithium Overdrive -> BMC DirtBoost
Loop Two -> BMC Compressor (simple FET detector based compressor)
DSL Send Return loop -> Boss CE5 -> DD3 Delay

Loop one is for gain staging to the amp for overdriven and shreddy junk
Loop two is to clean up the Marshall preamp for semi clean/gritty clean.






This gain staging setup was inspired by Paul Gilbert's use of the DSL 100 while on tour with Mr Big.
Here is the video that gave me the idea.

http://youtube.com/3lHFeogmnuQ?t=4m48s


----------



## samiam

Tuner + RAT up front
Chorus , Delay, Reverb in effects loop


----------



## Jaymz E

rich88uk said:


> Some nice gear. Mines very basic at the minute. Wouldn't exactly call it a pedal board more a pedal plank haha.



The "Pedal Plank" is good enough for Eric Johnson.


----------



## Northstar

Empty:






Half-full:


----------



## stephs




----------



## Riffraff

Revision # 922

Mine is just a small step up from a pedal plank


----------



## mikeller

This is my main board - also have a smaller board (not shown) that has my Shure GLX-D Wireless/Tuner, Digitech Drop and Banshee TalkBox


----------



## Midnight Blues

Here's my latest iteration:






I rotate my Wahs from time to time from my Vox 848 "Clyde McCoy" (on the board) to my Vox V846HW "Handwired", to my Fulltone "Clyde".


----------



## sgstratdude

Went from




to




to




to just 2 now. True bypass/buffered... it dont matter... Pull any of them out of the chain and everything just sounds better. Might even look into a 4 spot looper setup so I can throw a phaser and eq in there and bypass them all until needed.


----------



## scat7s

completed.


----------



## scat7s

and packs up neatly...


----------



## Vader

Guitar-Rooster-ABY
A- dope priest- bd2- wah- delay- looper- amp
B- Ge Fuzz Face clone- tu3- looper- amp

Lots of dirt and the rooster makes everything sound awesome especially the fuzz face.


----------



## mpereira

1. Jim Dunlop Cry Baby GCB-95 Wah-Wah (with true bypass, volume and led mods)
2. TC Electronic PolyTune 2 Tuner
3. EHX Pitch Fork
4. Ibanez TS9 Tube Screamer
5. MXR Fullbore Metal (thinking of swapping this for a Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh Fuzz)
6. TC Electronic NM-1 Nova Modulator
7. MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
8. TC Electronic Ditto Looper


----------



## Odin69

It's been awhile since I've posted on here. I got my PT-Pro earlier this week and did a bit of a change with my boards. This is just a rough set up with the PT, I still need to set the PP2 underneath and secure the wiring and cables.









With lack of a pedal power supply unit, I made a wall-wart pedal board with some extra patch cables I had.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Trying out a new effects pedal signal chain order. I found that my overdrive pedal sounds fuller and reacts with more dynamics placed before the noise suppressor pedal instead of in its send/return loop like I had been doing before.


----------



## Swede

Organized, clean and dust-free. Compressor comes on once in a blue moon for cleans.


----------



## samiam




----------



## aryasridhar

Here's my current board, some of the pedals on there are built by me, there are two which are original designs by me, The bare one and the little green one....both are boosts, one before the chain and one after, and the other green one with the "boots" is a tremolo that I built....Tremolo and Joyo are in the FX loop...

The Board itself is a DIY board that I made to PT-2 specs, but is about 4 inches less wider than the PT-2. I am yet to get the velcro for the board though, since I mostly play at home, never bothered to get Velcro.

And that cab you see in the image is a 112, again built by me  Has an Eminence Governor 12" speaker, love it....






and my Rig


----------



## Codeman

I've just started to get into the tone side of music after playing guitar for about 10 years. (long over due) So, this is what I'm currently looking at:

Fender MIM Strat (Hot Rails Bridge)>Boss TU-3>Boss CS-3> Boss MT-2>Dunlop 535Q>TC electronics HOF>Boss DD-7 w/ Roland EV-5 expression pedal>DSL40C

I currently own the modified strat, the CS-3, MT-2, and DSL40C. Everything else is just planning for the future. I'm trying to get a PB that will give me some Jazz/Blues Classic Rock and Metal.

I'm up to suggestions but my wallet keeps me from acting on them when they are more than $150 dollars a pedal.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Codeman said:


> I've just started to get into the tone side of music after playing guitar for about 10 years. (long over due) So, this is what I'm currently looking at:
> 
> Fender MIM Strat (Hot Rails Bridge)>Boss TU-3>Boss CS-3> Boss MT-2>Dunlop 535Q>TC electronics HOF>Boss DD-7 w/ Roland EV-5 expression pedal>DSL40C
> 
> I currently own the modified strat, the CS-3, MT-2, and DSL40C. Everything else is just planning for the future. I'm trying to get a PB that will give me some Jazz/Blues Classic Rock and Metal.
> 
> I'm up to suggestions but my wallet keeps me from acting on them when they are more than $150 dollars a pedal.


Your off to a very good start ... 
One thing i don't see yet on your board is an overdrive .... 
I just so happen to know a guy who could help you with that ...


----------



## Codeman

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Your off to a very good start ...
> One thing i don't see yet on your board is an overdrive ....
> I just so happen to know a guy who could help you with that ...



Well, I am using all four channels of the DSL40C, so I haven't seen the need to add an overdrive unless I wanted to get some high distortion for metal. I know a lot of people really hate on the Metal Zone, but I've found if you use the Lead 2 and supplement that tone with the MT-2 as an Overdrive it sounds better.

Very Thrash-y to my ears.


----------



## kleintools

Oh yeah


----------



## jmp45

As it is now..


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I built this a few years ago. The front row is elevated so I don't accidentally step on the back pedals when switching the front ones on and off. The whole thing packs into an Electro-Harmonix pedal bag.


----------



## Shae201

Ultimate 80's pedalboard.


----------



## ricksconnected

we need to do a new pedalboard post for current members.


----------



## Raiders757

Sorry for the crappy photo. My boards are very pedestrian compared to most of those in here, but I was never a big pedal guy until I recently got back into playing guitar this past July, so all of this stuff is recent purchases combined through trial and error. (Not this is a pic of two boards. Not combined boards.)

T he smaller board at the top of the pic is my secondary board in it's current state.

Morley Power Wah > DOD 440 Envelope Filter > Joyo Dyna Comp > Sea Foam Green Timmy OD > EHX Soul Food > EHX Metal Muff > Boss GE-7 EQ > Boss CH-1 Super Chorus > EHX Neo Mistress > Boss DD-3 Digital Delay > Rockman Smart Gate (rack effect not on the board, obviously)

My main board in it's current state...

The same Morley Power Wah > Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer > TCE Sub N Up > TCE Spark Mini Booster > White Timmy (TIMMAH!!) OD > Ibanez TS9 Tube Screamer > EHX Glove OD > MXR 10 Band EQ > MXR Analog Chorus > EHX Small Stone > Boss DD-7 Digital Delay > MXR Carbon Copy > TCE Hall Of Fame Reverb > Rockman Smart Gate

Right now, with my main board, I use the TS9 as a lead boost, crazy as that sounds considering I have the Spark Mini. The Timmy and Glove stacked together works great with my Marshall Haze 40. (Really, I on't need any of it other than the EQ for boost and my Smart Gate with my old 3315 [150 watt lead] head & 4x12 cab.)


----------



## JohnnyN

Current state of my pedalboard.
I use the Soul Food as a clean or almost clean boost in front of my JTM45RI.
The Mudhoney can go from mild to wild, in your face with great lows and not much compression. I usually have it on moderate settings.
I love tremolo and the Tremster is a great pedal, but it's old and sometimes need an extra kick to work. A replacement is in order soonish.
I'm considering a reverb pedal instead of the Flash Back. One of reasons is that I have the GAS for a T-Rex Creamer


----------



## charveldan




----------



## Shae201

JohnnyN said:


> Current state of my pedalboard.
> I use the Soul Food as a clean or almost clean boost in front of my JTM45RI.
> The Mudhoney can go from mild to wild, in your face with great lows and not much compression. I usually have it on moderate settings.
> I love tremolo and the Tremster is a great pedal, but it's old and sometimes need an extra kick to work. A replacement is in order soonish.
> I'm considering a reverb pedal instead of the Flash Back. One of reasons is that I have the GAS for a T-Rex Creamer


I used the Soul Food as a clean boost too. It actually does a good job.


----------



## pavs

Here's my very latest. It's been a while...
\m/


----------



## Penguinchit

Almost done with mine. Been making it on lunches this week. It's oak, glued and nailed together. It'll be stained black today. I have locking 1/4" jacks and a C14 AC connector to install after it's poly'd. Roughly 22"x13". Probably won't use the output jack though because I'm going to mod my G30 transmitter so it'll take power from the power supply. I have a 12V to 3V converter on order so it will always be transmitting when the board is plugged in and I'll never have to worry about batteries again.


----------



## Penguinchit

Don't tell anyone, but I snuck away to stain it. In the paint room, it should be dry enough to spray with poly later today. Here's the progress:


----------



## johnny q

Hi Everyone:

I am a bit dumbfounded! This is my "grab n go" simple pedalboard. Top photo is it's original form. I A/B compared my guitar plugged directly into the amp and then through the pedalboard and could hear zero difference, no tone suck when the board is in line.

Today (as seen in the second photo) I added a Tube Screamer mini and all of a sudden, when playing through the board, I have the unmistakable sound of tone suck. Loss of high end, presence and muddy. Take the TS Mini out - the tone is back!

I don't get it - the TS Mini is True Bypass. The only additional cabling is the 1Ft cable that attaches it to the Mythical Overdrive. Cable from guitar and to amp is exactly the same as before (all cabling is low capacitance btw.) The whole board is True Bypass with the exception of the Mythical Overdrive which is buffered.

Any ideas?


----------



## CroTone

My "go-to-rig" before the Marshall 

Delay and reverb pedals are hooked into a loop that goes into an FX loop of JCM 800, everything else straight into the amp input.
All I need really is here. Eventually, I will put wah before everything.


----------



## CroTone

pavs said:


> Here's my very latest. It's been a while...
> \m/


I dig the MXR CAE MC402 that you put in there. Great and very underrated pedal...but truly amazing when used right. The choice of other pedals is pretty sweet too!


----------



## Sapient

johnny q said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I am a bit dumbfounded! This is my "grab n go" simple pedalboard. Top photo is it's original form. I A/B compared my guitar plugged directly into the amp and then through the pedalboard and could hear zero difference, no tone suck when the board is in line.
> 
> Today (as seen in the second photo) I added a Tube Screamer mini and all of a sudden, when playing through the board, I have the unmistakable sound of tone suck. Loss of high end, presence and muddy. Take the TS Mini out - the tone is back!
> 
> I don't get it - the TS Mini is True Bypass. The only additional cabling is the 1Ft cable that attaches it to the Mythical Overdrive. Cable from guitar and to amp is exactly the same as before (all cabling is low capacitance btw.) The whole board is True Bypass with the exception of the Mythical Overdrive which is buffered.
> 
> Any ideas?



Might wanna create your own thread on this. Necro affiliation is eerie.


----------



## johnny q

Sapient said:


> Might wanna create your own thread on this. Necro affiliation is eerie.


You are correct - thought about this after the fact.


----------



## Delete!!

Latest version with Ratsbane added (usually use a JHS AT+ for high gain)


----------



## Ken Ops

... never mind


----------

